# Sticky  Alarms, Rods, Pods and Carpin'



## BottomBouncer

Well, it doesn't need to be posted as a "sticky"......just keep the thread alive and it will stay at the top 

To get it started, I'd like everyone's take on alarms...

This is one of a few areas I'm not completely decided on... I was thinking of the Fox MX, then I saw these pretty cool Nash alarms....real simple looking...just throw a little switch.

What are some pros and cons of the alarms you guys have used?

Anyone else with some info on their equipment.......post it...good, bad or otherwise....

I looked up that Nash alarm, the SS Solid State....what would $99 uk be here? How about the Fox Ultron X5?


----------



## PAYARA

Go with the MX.I have had a set for over 4 yrs and never
have had an issue with them.Iam useing the SX now and 
Iam more than happy with their preformance.You wont go
wrong with Fox alarms IMO.

Those Nash SS alarms are practicly identical to Steve Nevilles.
I think they are made by the same people.Anyway good alarms
but really BASIC.If you want more control over your alarms settings,
go with Fox or even Delkims...


----------



## RiverRat

BB, the Fox MX alarm is a great compact alarm. Its probaly half the size of my Fox SX alarms. They have a BLUE led(one of the brightest colors) & purple.
Features:
 On/Off Switch 
 Volume Control 
 Variable Tone Control 
 4 Magnet Roller Wheel 
 2 Position Sensitivity Control 
 Power Out Socket 
 Ext Box Socket 
 Battery - 1.5 volt X 2 
 Battery Slide 
 LED - Blue/Purple 
 Digital Technology 
 Low Battery Drain 













I originally bought 3 of these with hard cases from a carp angler on another forum for $145(and NO not that guy)...good deal, but i ended up not using them much. I let my buddy Jake use them for a little while, now ive put 2 of them on a Fox Frontier pod for my Dad, going to give him a complete set up(rods, reels, pod, alarms and rod holdall) for an early B-day gift.
I think the MX is a great alarm and a great buy.

The Nash alarms you talk about are nice, but not that nice, i think either ACS or Royal carp is selling them for around $100...i dont even think they have and adjustments? I personally need an alarms the has Volume, Tone and sensitivity controls.
My top choice as you know is DELKIM's...i bought 2 Delkim Plus alarms and nightlight hangers from a dealer here in the USA. The Plus alarms cost $127 which is in the mid-range when it comes to alarms...next step up is the $200+ alarms like the Delkim TX-I and Fox RX..only reason they are so expensive is because they have a built in transmitter for a remote receiver..but we wont get into all that.

I dont know anyone that owns the Ultron range from Fox so i cant comment on them...but i do know the NEW 2006 model Fox alarms i posted do look VERY nice indeed...and are packed with features.

Just get something simple to start out with..then if you really get the carp bug and want to upgrade after a few seasons..by all means, go towards the top...i cant see fishing anymore without alarms..im hooked on them!

Also i will throw in that both Dave & Jake own a pair of the ACS vibro alarms..i think they were on sale before X-mas(and still might be?) for $18...they look just like my Delkims...work off the same type of system...VIBRATION...and have a blue LED ...i think there pretty good and almost picked up a pair for winter fishing..where you need a good "light bite" alarm.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

The Nash alarms don't have any adjustments...in fact, they used that as a selling point  

By the way, it looks like Wacker has some new Fox rods in stock. I'm still going to get my second Nexave....but those 13' xt's are tempting 

Have any of you guys used any Nash equipment? They have a nice looking pod too. I'm still sticking with the Sky pod though.

Any advantages between hangers and swingers? They both do the same thing don't they???


----------



## RiverRat

WHAT....WHAT DID YOU SAY???...the 13' FOX XT's are IN....oh my!!

Gotta go for now......


----------



## PAYARA

I know use Fox Illuminated Hangers and Euro Swingers!Only
way to describe them is EXCELENT!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Forgot to mention, the lightest XT and the heaviest XT are out of stock


----------



## RiverRat

MAN.....He sucks so bad sometimes, what did he do get like 3 of those XT 13'ers in...hes ALREADY sold out of them!!!!!!!

Oh Greg.....he does have those nice green Matrix rods in though ....huh....better get ya a pair..hmmm. ..i still hate full length duplon handles though...if they had spilt handles...then i'd buy a pair because that finish is sweet!!..better hurry though, ya know he'll be out of them quickly and wont restock for like 2 months(IF YOUR LUCKY)..GEEZ US!

Man im bummed out..oh well, sometime or another he'll get a half way good sized shipment in and i can pick up a pair of them..ive still been waiting on him to restock a few other items that hes been out of for like 6-8 months now...plus he needs to get in some replacement nets for the 32' Fox Barbel net he sells..i need a back up incase something rips mine beyound repair!!

Sorry BB, had to vent...a little..lol.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

OK, sorry about that..i had to go over and check some stuff out...he DID get some thing in..must be in the prosses of putting them up on the site now...i know those items were not on there earlier today.

Anyway, he did atleast get a few items in that ive been wanting..so all is good and my B-day is coming up...hehehe!

OK...Back to the tackle talk..where were we?


Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob

As far as alarms go...I've owned a set of the Fox M's for several years now...it's their cheapest...but, was recommended to me by several UK anglers as the most dependable set of "beater" (can take anything and continue to work) alarms you can get. They don't have all the bells and whistles...but, they'll let ya know when you get a bite. I still use them most of the time...own a set of RX's...they're great too...but during inclimate weather I always break out the trustworthy M's  being a cheapscate....I'm afraid to let the more expensive one's get wet.   Go ahead and laugh.


----------



## The Kernel

PAYARA said:


> I know use Fox Illuminated Hangers and Euro Swingers!Only
> way to describe them is EXCELENT!


Someone just tarted.....


----------



## RiverRat

HOLLY COW...Bob i knew you were a firm believer in the M series basic alarms and i know a few others are too..but you have a set of RX alarms??.....WOW....those or the Delkim Tx-i's are my dream alarm to own, but with the 2 great sets of alarms i already own(Fox SX & Delkim Plus) i couldnt see shelling out $400 for 2 alarms, then another $200 for the remote reciever..unless something happend to my trusty Delks. 

I wont laugh,at that price i myself would probably only use them a limited amount of time and in GOOD weather only.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Swingers and Hangers??? The difference???


----------



## RiverRat

Hangers vs swingers...well i like both for different conditions.

I like swingers in windy conditions because they wont swing side to side if theres a cross wind like hangers do and give you FALSE beeps. I also like them because when you get a hard fast run, they dont run up the line and SMACK your alarms. I also like that by sliding the collar weight forward puts heavy pressure on your line to keep it tight, a must when fishing at long range to keep everything tight and detect a dropback take. Or pushing it back makes them ultra sensitive for close range.

Hangers are great because they are more compact, for long hauls into spots, they will fit in small pockets and take up no room. Also i have a bunch of different size add-on weights so i can fish with no weight for ultra sensitivity at close range...or load them up with 2-3 oz. for long range...just not as easy as a swinger for adjusting weight.
As far as hangers go, i really like my matching Delkim blue nightlight hangers...no tags to mess around with..just plug them into the alarm and clip them onto the line..very compact too...i have Solar ball line clips & weights on them too.

I guess either one is just a personal choice...either will do just about the same job....i do like swingers better and say the Fox MK2 swingers are the best...best line gate on the market:










Followed by the Fox Butt Swinger: AK has these and they are nice.










I do know many anglers that DONT use any type of indicator with their alarms and prefer it that way......hangers or swingers do sometimes give you false beeps because of wind, rain, ect. and can be a pain...specially if your rod pod is not that stable to begin with....for some reason or another some guys set-ups just seem to BEEP all the time because of false indications and i think they shouldnt use indicators to avoid this or stablize their pods and/or gear better...it sure gets old quick listening to distant single beeps all night, trust me. If they had alarms with a wide range of sensitivity settings, they could adjust this out almost completly.

I seem to chuck and change depending on fishing and such. If im fishing for a long session, i'll use them the whole time, when im just out for a few hours and packing light and maybe staying mobile, i wont use them....also in bad weather, i tend to not use them....but i do have a good pair of alarms and i can adjust pretty much any false beeps
Now if im fishing at range or at night..i will use them because i want to know if i get a drop back take..without an indicator you might not know until its to late.

And YES as Greg said.....the illuminated swingers/hangers are VERY cool for night time fishing....but as with so many things we talk about..they are NOT needed. I have BOTH Hangers & Swingers and use both when needed.












Scott


----------



## RiverRat

For luggage, ie rod holdalls, carryalls, rig cases, rig wallets, reel cases i'll comment on the ones ive used and still do.

Bait carryalls:
I have 2 of them. I first started out using regular thermal pop personal coolers or luck boxes..they work, but not on long trips in summer. The first "good" one i bought was about 2 seasons ago, it was the Fox Evolution Mini hookbait cooler(middel left in picture below). It comes with a removable tray that holds 6 screw top containers(included) for putting hookbaits in. It has a removable clear zip-in liner for easy clean up if you spill something in it, very nice insulation..the works. Also molded base to store things like ice packs or catapults, ect.
Ive put this thing through heck and its never let me down. Its been all over the State, dragged through loads of deer paths, thrown, dropped, kicked and i have yet to have a zipper or any of the material fail.
I use it for my short session trips now..cause i picked up the bigger model.









The Fox Evolution EURO HOOK BAIT CARRYALL (front center in picture above)is BIG and is 2 x's the size as my mini cooler.This full size one features this:

&#9679; Zipped top flap that allows you to partially 
open the bag when removing items, 
minimising heat loss 
&#9679; Reflective thermal lining which minimizes 
convective heat loss 
&#9679; Wipe clean PVC liners that can be removed 
for cleaning 
&#9679; Internal stackable tray systems supplied 
complete with plastic 
screw top container 
with ID label for easy 
identification 

&#9679; Moulded EVA base designed to store a Large 
System Fox Box, items of tackle and protect the 
base 
&#9679; Two six-compartment lift out trays with twelve 
screw top containers 
&#9679; Main compartment is capable of holding 12kg 
of boilies when the trays are removed and 6kg 
when both trays are left in 
Dimensions Width* Height* Depth* 
Main Body 390mm 295mm 265mm 
Front Pocket 260mm 155mm 60mm 
Mesh Pocket 235mm 155mm 


I can put 12 different hookbait jars in one side and put a few sandwitches and a few 1 liter bottles of water or pop in the other side. Or i can use the other tray from my Mini cooler and carry 18 jars of different hookbaits...or i can take the trays out and carry about 20+ lbs. of boilies..your choice.
This is for weekend trips...or hopefully FUTURE central Ohio events .

Both hookbait holders get 2 thumbs up from me , i'd recommend them.

Method Bowls:

Fox Match ELITE GROUNDBAIT BOWL SYSTEM :
*The system comprises three bowls all incorporating a wipe clean inner. Built into the rim is a wire hoop, this ensures the bowls retain their shape when in use and allows them to fold flat for transportation. The XL Bowl incororates a pair of foam grip handles for easy transportation and a zipped lid to keep groundbait moist, whilst the Large and Medium Bowls are open topped and can be stored in the XL Bowl when not in use. 

I was in need of a LARGE method mixing bowl, had a cheapy from Wacker and wore it out in less than a season. This thing is a dream and i can mix lots of method mix up right on the bank...as i like my method to be fresh and make it up when i get to where im going. The zip top lid is GREAT for keeping unwanted eyes from seeing your mix...and it keeps the sun and air from drying your mix out too.This thing has also been dragged everywhere and its taken much abuse...not one falter or rip...i wash it out with the garden hose after a long trip and hang it to dry..good as new.
Before this was the only BIG method bowl with a zip top lid, but now Fox came out in 2006 with their Evolution method bowl set, which im going to order since almost all of my luggage is Fox Evolution. 











This Fox Match Elite method bowl system gets 2 thumbs up from me , I'd recommend them.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Reel cases:

Fox reel cases:
* Classy well-made reel cases 
* High density internal padding to protect expensive reels 
* Special design to fit most reels 
* Three sizes 
* Small width 20cm x Height 90cm x Depth 15cm 
* Std width 23cm x Height 10cm x Depth 16cm 
* XLarge width 26cm x Height 10cm x Depth 23cm









I bought 2 of these a long while back from a carp angler on another forum(nope, again NOT that one). They are large and hold my BIG PIT style reels perfectly when not in use or when in transit. Heavy padded and tough, i now use them mostly to store my Alarms in on the way to my swims....holds my alarms and hangers, extra batterys, ect. and fits into my backpack or carryall .

Give it 2 thumbs up, i'd recommend them.

Fox Evolution Compact Carryall:
&#9679; Protective EVA base incorporates a zipped expandable section giving 
the angler the facility to increase or decrease the internal capacity 
&#9679; Foam grip handles for extra comfort 
&#9679; Sculpted, padded, adjustable shoulder strap for easy transportation 
&#9679; Extra Large end pockets with mesh webbing for added tackle storage 
&#9679; Manufactured from 1200D water resistant material 
&#9679; High quality zips with soft touch pullers 
&#9679; Unique spring-loaded clips fitted to the carry strap 








This carryall is not all that compact(middle right in picture above), it holds a bunch of stuff and i could'nt see the need for anything bigger for ME.
This is a new item of mine and i have'nt field tested it yet...but after going over it and loading gear into it , its just like all the other Evolution luggage, very heavy duty, tough and will last me a long time with no hassel.

2 thumbs up, I'd recommend them.

Bedchairs:

Fox Ultra Bedchair:









This things awesome...very light, sturdy and VERY comfortable to sleep on.
Heavily padded, large and has given me some good rest(when fish were'nt hitting)...i dont know how i ever slept on a foam mattress on the ground before...i know i wont ever again.
A bedchair is for long sessions, like trips out of town to the Ohio river...i wont go camping/fishing without it.

2 thumbs up, i'd recommend it.


Bivvy Tables:

Fox brand:








I have been using a fold up small table from Wally world and find it very useful, so when Fox put out this table i thought it was time to invest in a good table...for $45 you would think it would be..NOT, i was never more disapointed about a purchase from Fox than this one...i kick my self in the rear for buying it. Its made of cheap PLASTIC..not even heavy duty plastic, junky folding legs with swivel feet..problem is the junky plastic connections wont let the swivel feet even hardly swivel...what a waste of money!!
I did NOT know it was PLASTIC and would of never bought it if i had known..i warn everyone to stay clear of this and recommend buying either the Aluminum or Stainless one from ACS for MUCH cheaper!!!

Heres what Fox says:
The Fox Bivvy Table is designed to provide storage and accessibility for frequently used tackle items during a session. It allows the angler to be organised and uncluttered, keeping things such as tackle box, phone, car keys and tea mugs off the ground and close to hand.
 Special non slip coated surface 
 Extendable legs with cam locks 
 Large swivel feet for stability on soft or 
uneven ground 
 Designed to accommodate 
a large system f-box
(notice not one mention as to what it was made out of!)
2 thumbs WAY down on this item....this table is not even worth $10
This is the second item from Fox ive found to be a disapointment..i'll do a review on catapults later and tell that one.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i'm testing out this budget set of alarms that has a receiver unit at the moment and so far i like it.. i can't be too far tho.. it's ok because i only need to be able to shut off my alarm itself, and having it beep on my reciever in my brolly. that way it'll cause the minimal sound close to the water..  i have used it in the rain and it still kickin'.. i also have a pair of my trusty MXs just in case..


----------



## PAYARA

I totaly agree that the Ill. hangers/swingers are NOT needed.
I ussualy keep them unpluged to begin with.I bought the Ill. Euro
swingers for my Sky Pod and for the Big water/river fishing as
these things are the real deal.Infact the Euro swinger is so 
flexable it can practicly be used for free-lining and has ALL
the muscle for those guys rowing baits 300yds out.The added
spring resistance settings are really neat!Makes this the only
indicator you will ever need!Why not spend the few extra dollars
for the Ill model?You dont have to use the Ill feature ALL the
time if you dont want to.If you do,just plug it into the alarm.

I bought the Ill.Hangers for my Solar Sod Pod.The Euro swingers
are pretty bulky for this 'mini' pod.I was in the market for more 
of the old Carp Hangers,but Fox discontinued them.So I said
for the price I might as well get a set of the Ill. jobs!Only
issue I have with these is that the wire to the hanger
is abit stiff.But not a problem.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

RiverRat said:


> you have a set of RX alarms


Bit the bullet last winter...reason I got them was to fit in occasional all nighters in conjunction with working the next day....couple spots on Buckeye Lake allow me to park within 15 yards of my pod...receiver on the dash...I can sleep...sitting in the truck


----------



## BottomBouncer

Reason I asked is because I have the MK2's, just wanted to know if both hangers and swingers were needed.

I almost bought a method bowl, I believe it was the Fox with the zipper top....then I got to thinking that a bucket about the same size would work just the same. I know Lowes has various sizes of plastic buckets with lids.

I do like the sounds of that hook bait carrier...


----------



## BottomBouncer

This pod looks pretty cool........don't think it would work too well on uneven ground...

nash pod


----------



## BottomBouncer

For anyone looking at the UK stuff, multiply the uk price by 1.7765 to find out how much it would cost.


----------



## RiverRat

or go here:

http://www.xe.com/ucc/

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

BB, BOTH types of Indicators are NOT needed, its mostly is just what the angler likes...some use NO indicator, some use many different styles for different conditions. There really are more than just those 2 indicators...dont forget Springers for mega long range fishing.

Greg, i agree with you on the illuminated swingers/hangers i like them a lot myself...love them for night fishing !

BB, i think Jake got the zip-top method bowl from ACS, because he ordered the Fox regular zip-top off of Wacker, but of course they were out of stock, even though they were still on the site(and still are)! If you fish the method..a good bait bowl is very helpful. I dont mix everything up at home , i like to keep my dry mix sererate, and make it up as needed to not waste anything...plus many things dictate how each mix reacts..heat, cold, humidity..ect. and i can change my mix to suit those conditions or changes in weather.
I use buckets from 1 gal. - 7 gal., small ones for method mix "goodies", 2 1/2 gal. for long walk in trips, 3 gal. for various soaked chum , 5 gal. for mostly soaking corn, ect. 7 gal. for storing dry mixes....buckets are great.....ive got stacks of them.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

the ACS X2 method bowl is pretty good for the money.Its not
quite as good as the Fox IMO but awsome for the money.I keep
pellets and boilies in mine.I prefer to keep my method mix in a 
plasic container.Iam thinking of getting a few more though.


----------



## The Kernel

Scott

Can you do a review of your bucket collection for us?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Hey Kernel........could you do us all a favor and just not post anything? That would be more useful than the stuff you do post.


----------



## RiverRat

"could you do us all a favor and just not post anything? That would be more useful than the stuff you do post."

Amen to that brother...once in a while your remarks are sort of funny, but after awhile they just get old and boring.
Post your "funny" remarks over on the "other" forum, we dont need that junk here.

Ok, back to the topics.

Greg, thats the one Jake got, the X2 brand. Very nice zip top method bucket and a good price too.
Along with that X2 rig wallet, I will be buying a few of those too, super deal on those.

Scott


----------



## DaleM

Kernel and bottombouncer not sure what you guy are doing but I'll warn you both 1 TIME! knock it off now or you won't have to worry about posting here on this thread or any other one for a while. Take your childish acts somewhere else. We won't have it here period. If you can't play nice I'll send you both to your rooms.


----------



## RiverRat

BB, if you want the best Indicators out there, Solar is the ones to look at. I know ACS has a few to choose from and hear they will be getting more in the future.

Im looking at getting a pair of the Blue Recoil indicators for when long hikes into swims is the game plan. Cant get more compact then them.
http://www.solartackle.co.uk/













And i REALLY like the Solar Adjustable Quiver-loc set up too..ive been checking out prices and finding a good supplier, might buy them when i get the recoils in Feb.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i wish i could get my hands on some newer companies' luggages.. companies like 30plus or Expert Carp Gear would be my preferrance.. ever since i see them i want them.. or maybe its because i'm all "Foxed Out"..
kernal is just being kernal.. LOL..


----------



## PAYARA

Scott,Those ACS rig wallets are the deal of the CENTURY!
As are the stiff rig pouches!I have several of each!


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, they are sweet, until Jake got his, i had never seen them in person and didnt know how they were..hate buying stuff sight unseen(like my Fox bivvy table ).

I think Cotswold Aquarius has some of the best luggage on the market that ive seen..they got some great stuff. Fox makes great luggage in the Evolution range, but i dont care for their Stalker low end range. Nash does have some good luggage and i really like their Speedload Stacksacks and speedload luggage that goes with them:











I do think most of the UK luggage is very far over priced, you can find "other" types of bags here in the USA that will work for a better price..so dont forget about that option.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

"deal of the CENTURY" That reminds me....I looked up a couple of Century rods that caught my eye....the NG and Armalite MK.....I'd get the NG's in 3.5 paired with a big pit...the Armalite just looks cool....


----------



## RiverRat

Yea.....lol...yea....i hear ya LOUD and clear Ryan...GEEZ US!!
Have ya done the currency conversion on the Century rods yet?????? 

Dude im all about good quality gear and buying the best i can afford...but $400-$500 per rod is a bit much..if i tourny fished a lot, all over the states, then YES i would buy a pair of Century rods and be done with it..lol.

If i can get a good deal on a pair of NG's i will jump on it for sure....i still have no clue as to why i didnt bid on the ones a fellow carp angler here in the states put up on ebay not long ago...they were 6 month old and went for STEAL at around $300 for the PAIR!!! That litteraly was the deal of the CENTURY..lol.

I like ALL the models that Century makes..the NG, SP, Armalite MK3, FMJ, FBS, FS, M1 Marker Rod, NG spod rod , you can even get a landing net with the handle being made to match the model of Century rod of your choice...SWEET!

My dream rod for years now has been a pair of 13' 3.50TC NG's...with matching NG spod rod and landing net......man! And I will someday...  

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Pods:

Fox 3 rod Quattro pod kit:










These two kits feature the Quattro pod complete with Rod-Lok goal post style buzz bars packed in a stylish padded carry case featuring an additional outer pocket for storing your buzzer bars complete with Microns. The 4 rod kit contains a longer version of the Quattro pod to allow the additional width to be catered for without affecting its ability to allow the butt rings on most 13 rods to be placed behind your bite alarms. 
Available as a 4 rod kit or a 3 rod kit. 

I bought this pod for $140 used only for a weekend from another carp angler on another forum(nope not him). This pod is in my own opinion an all around perfect pod. I wish i had the 4 rod version and if i was to buy one new, i would buy that one. Only reason why is to space out my 2 rods even further and give even more stability. The 3 rod version is still very stable as long as you dont fish in heavy 30-40mph winds without first pushing the legs into the ground..lol..right Ak...lol..just sitting on the surface in that kind of wind, it tends to grab the long top section of your rods and will roll your pod over(learned my lesson on that one that day).
Anyway, the GOAL POST style pod is by far the more stable set up and put the weight of the rods right over the legs..needed when fishing 13' heavy rods and heavy big pit btr reels, trust me.
I can fish this pod many way...as it is, i can adjust heigth, length and it holds 13' rods with no issues. I can leave out the pod and just use the banksticks and buzz bars for regular goal post set up...i can use just the front half and set the rod butts on the ground...or i can leave out the buzz bars and put my alarms directly on the banksticks and fish my rods seperate from each other.
I purchased 24" extending Euro banksticks and can fish with my rod tips very high with or without the pod. All comes in a nice carrying case that even fits inside my big backpack.
This is the pod i use 95% of the time for all the various waters i fish. Only way to improve on this pod would be to make the main tube body the same shape as the newer pods like the Sky Pod so the main body doesnt turn..then it would be the PERFECT pod IMO.

I give this pod 2 thumbs up and highly recommend it.

Fox Frontier pod:









This is an old version pod and might not be made anymore?
I bought this one off of a fellow OHIO carp angler and ive used it as a back up or a spare for others to use(its the one im going to give my Father).
The person that owned it before me used the heck out of it and this pods been to probably more States than ive been to..lol. Its held up great and is still in good condition...and i might add hes caught LOADS of carp off this pod.
I truthfully think its a good pod, but im not a big fan of this "style" of pod as most companys make their pods just like it...luckly all the features that i dont like about it, Fox has now fixed with their NEWer range of pods.
The problem with most pods of this style is the main body turns and so do the uprights...if you dont get everything locked down mega tight..the buzz bars will turn on you when you pick up a rod or go to place one on the pod, plus i wouldnt dare fish with my rods "locked-up" on this pod as i would be affraid it would all turn and tumble into the water too fast when "snag" fishing.
Also if fishing heavy rods & reel (like big pits) the buzz bars flex and tilt if your pick one of your rods up off the pod...not that rigid thats for sure.

Only thing i do like is if your fishing with "normal" euro carp rods & reels at a horizontal level, its does great, very low center of gravity..but the legs are very short and it doesnt have a wide range of heigth adjustment, but the main body does adjust length wise very long to hold long rods.

I'd give this pod ONE thumb up , because for most carpers on normal flat surfaces it would probably work out great..just not for me.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Amiaud Peche Carpo stainless steel rod pod(3 rod version):











This is my "mega" pod for fishing large waters like distance fishing the Ohio river. I bought this luckly from a fellow Ohio carp angler...was'nt cheap, but far better than buying it brand new, was told by serveral dealers that they could get it for me, but would cost $900-$1000....geez us!!
This pod is certainly not for everyone and to be honest could i do without it..?..yes, but since the day years ago that i stumbled accrossed it on the internet ive wanted one..but the cost kept me from owning one.
This pod comes in a bag that i could use to put my cloths in for a weeks trip..its BIG. This pod does NOT go up very fast, but once set up its VERY stable and adjusts so easily its not funny...i can go from horizontal to almost complete vertical in about 2 seconds. When compact and nothing adjusted wider or taller..it will fit most any carp rod..BUT this thing has to be seen in person fully extended to be believed..it makes my 13' rods look to small for it sometimes. The spacing between my 2 rods is huge and i really LIKE that. It comes with quick disconnect adapters for my alarms and butt rests..quick push down and turn puts them on or off..very sweet feature. With a quick loosen and tighten of 2 locking set screws on the buzz bars i can tilt my alarms any which way i want, which is needed sometimes when fishing with rods in very vertical postitions to make good contact between the line and alarm sometimes.
This pod is heavy and very stable and rigid....I used it about 6-8 times late last fall to try it out, i really like it and plan to use it a lot this coming season. 

I love this pod and for what i wanted in a MEGA pod it gets 2 thumbs up and i'd only recommend it to someone that needed it for only certain applications..certainly not an everyday pod or for lugging around into far swims...and the cost IS a factor to take in account too.

http://www.amiaud-peche.com/Anglais/produits.asp?famille=1

Scott


----------



## Rooster

It doesnt look like I will be able to find a used pod, and will probably be ordering a Horizon (4- rod) here in the next few days.

I had planned on just getting the rod rests at first, and getting some alarms later. However, after the good reviews, I might just go ahead and get a pair of the Micron Ms.

What rods rests should I get? Is there much of a difference? Rod-lock? Butt rest??

Thanks!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Wacker has a descent selection of rests, I think you can get them for $3 each depending on what you choose...


----------



## RiverRat

Butt rest, double grip style:hard plastic








I have some just like these that are made from rubber, you can push the thick grip part of the rod into the first wide section...or put the blank of the rod in it and push it down to the smaller bottom notch for ultra tight grip.

Rod-Lok butt rests:










I dont care for these, they are metal and pretty much are for putting the duplon handle into them...if you put the rod blank into them it fits very loosly and has nothing to protect your rods from being scratch by the rest.

Butt grip heavy duty(left)
Butt grip Soft(right)









The one on the left is made from hard plastic and will do the job for holding either the duplon grips or rod blank.
The one o the right is mostly made to grip the rod blank and it grips TIGHT.
Both are ok, i had a pair of the soft grips and they worked good, but they are cheap and cracked and fell apart after one season.

Double grip butt rest: soft rubber








This is like the ones i use on one of my spare rod pods and like them, its just like the double grip above, but a soft rubber...i dont think mine are this same brand that Wacker sells, but they should work just as good?

Ball butt rest:








Im not sure about this exact brand, but if they are like the original Buzza-Bug butt rests, then they are very good. Ive read a few reviews about this "style" and it said they work great.

"B" cup butt rests:








For fishing with rod tips in a verticle position these are the ones to have..they are "cupped" hence the name and the butt end of the rod sits inside them...not THROUGH them if you understand what im saying?


My personal choices:

Solar "B" cup butt rests: Plastic
https://www.americancarpsociety.com/store/product_image.php?imageid=178

Same as the other B cup rests, but better quality.


Solar "B" cup butt rests: Stainless Steel
https://www.americancarpsociety.com/store/product_image.php?imageid=302

As heavy duty as you can get..very good quality Stainless Steel, for those that like the "tackle tart" part of carp fishing..lol.


Solar Adjustable Butt rests: Stainless Steel








These are the ones i use for long sessions...a bit pricey , but the best butt rest ive ever seen ! You can adjust them to fit an size dia. rod blank or rod grip.



Look here for more types of Butt rests:
http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/shop.php3?subcatid=43


----------



## RiverRat

Reels:baitrunner










Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast:
There are many Big Pit reels with a variety of front drag conversions but where the Big Baitrunner Long Cast out shines them all is in the actual Baitrunner department, which is integral, and comes as standard. No need for additional expense for conversions that are awkward to operate and leave you fumbling around in the dark when the line is ripping of the reel. The Baitrunner mechanism disengages automatically once the handle is wound forward and the Baitrunner clutch is then transferred to the pre-tensioned main drag instantly, thereby putting the angler in control of both terminal tackle and fish. It couldn't be simpler, and it can't be bettered. The Big Baitrunner Long Cast is supplied with a deep aluminium spool as standard but a shallow version is available as an optional extra. Shimano's unsurpassed Aero Wrap line lay system enables really big casts which result from the low resistance line release and many top distance carp anglers have already switched to the Big Baitrunner Long Cast as a result.

Line Capacity: 12lb - 600yds
Gear Ratio: 4.6 to 1
Weight: 790grm


It gets no better than this reel right here, this IMO is by far the top dog when it comes to "big pit" style baitrunners. Ive had a LC for around 5 seasons now and have caught so many species on it..32 lb. flathead, 10.4 lb Hybrid Striper and my PB carp of 36 lbs....along with 10+ lb channel cats and lots of 20+ lb carp. This reel is super smooth and feels better than most high priced small bass reels ive felt. A full metal frame, giant big pit spool and casts to the horizon(in the right hands). This is by far my favorite reel, so much so that i bought a 2nd one to match it with.
A bit costly at $220

2 thumbs way up for this reel, if you want the best "big pit" baitrunner IMO, then i recommend the Shimano LC.

Daiwa Grandwave: baitrunner










This is a close 2nd to the Shimano LC IMO in reels i personally use, its the American version and Daiwa makes 4 models of this big pit baitrunner(1 UK, 1 USA,2 Jap.).
In a camparison i did long ago between the 4 Daiwa's, the Grandwave came in 2nd behind the Japanese version Sportmatic Z, the Grandwave is a silky smooth big reel that handles like a dream and im very pleased with everything about this reel except ONE thing. For some stupid reason Daiwa brought this reel to America, but designed this model to only disengage the baitrunner function by flipping the lever manually...it will not disengage by turning the handle like the other models...which i have grown used to as i mostly flip the lever on & off myself and dont rely on the handle engage hardly ever. But it would of been a 100% perfect reel with that added feature.
A bit costly at $250
Features:

Infinite Anti-Reverse
Twist Buster®2 line twist reduction
Bite N Run drag lever
Precision Worm Gear Levelwind for perfect line winding
BailSafe helps prevent accidental bail closure on outcast
Six ball and roller bearings
Reverse-tapered ABS aluminum spool
Massive, front drag design with ultra-smooth wet drag system
Even with the manual disengage i still give this reel 2 thumbs up as its still far beyong most big pit baitrunners out there..i do recommend it.


----------



## Tornichio

hey scott, do you think that the big pit bait runners are necessary in ohio? This is a serious question, I am not making fun. 600 yards seems like over kill. Don't get me wrong, I wish I could have cast 200 yards last year on a couple of occasions the larger fish were definitely out of my reach a couple of times last year.

Thanks,
marc


----------



## Buckeye Bob

I've got one of the Grandwaves...took a while to get used to manually engaging the lever but, real satisfied with overall performance....have it coupled with a Fox Gladiator Rod. Been really happy with the combo. 

Shimano Long Cast...definately a nice reel.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Marc...it's not so much that 600 yards of line is necessary...unless you are going to boat out your baits...but the large diameter of the spool that allows for longer casts that make the big pits nice to have.


----------



## RiverRat

While we are on reels, just a heads up to anyone wanting to buy a good baitrunner at a great price:










*Okuma Avenger Baitfeeder Spinning Reel 
*The Avenger Baitfeeder spinning reel features Okuma's patented Bait Feeding System which allows you to fish live bait in freespool mode. An adjustable microdrag increases and reduces tension to the bait to fit the application. The reel also has Quick-set anti-reverse that has a corrosion-resistant stainless steel roller bearing which engages the handle instantly and eliminates handle backplay. The reel retrieves smoothly thanks to six stainless steel ball bearings and the Okuma Even-Flow roller. 
In sizes from ABF30 to ABF65 prices from $39.99 - $54.99
You wont find another quality baitrunner for that price anywhere!!

Or for those wanting a little bit more for just a little more cost:









*Okuma Epixor Baitfeeder Reels 
*Baitfeeder reels contain 10 bearings (nine ball bearings and a one-way clutch bearing) for amazingly smooth retrieves, and they boast a baitfeeding design for more control when fishing live bait. In the baitfeeder mode, the spool releases line without the bail being open and keeps it under slight tension to keep control of the bait fish swimming around in the water. When the fish comes and takes the bait, the spool lets out line under the slightly heavier tension so it won't feel your resistance until you're ready. Engage the reel and set the hook. The Rotor Equalization system makes for a wobble-free retrieve, so you can fish all day long in comfort. It has a titanium-coated stainless steel spool rim for long casts and durability. Okuma Extra Drag System uses oversized stainless steel and felt washers to dissipate heat and put the brakes on trophy-sized fish. The Rotor Equalization system makes for a wobble-free retrieve, so you can fish all day long in comfort. Includes a *FREE* spare aluminum spool. 
Sizes range from EB30 to EB80 ,PRICES FROM $69 - $79

I have used the Epixor Model for a few seasons now and think its a great reel, ive had not one issue with it..great buy.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Marc, Bob is right...the 600 yrds of 12 lb test is NOT the reason i bought mine, i think the size of the spool compared to most "normal" baitrunner reels is helpful in reaching long range with less effort..IMO.
Same with regular non-baitrunner big pit style reels like Daiwa Emblems & Shimano Ultegras...yes they do hold a ton of line for boating baits out a very long distance or for casting long range(130+ yrds)....i could not do the same things with my Shimano classic baitrunner reels, they are just not designed to cast like the big spool reels.

As far as needed in Ohio....NOPE, not unless you are going to be fishing at long range on big waters, lets face it most anglers dont fish farther than 80 yrds out with the avg. being more like 40-50 yrds.
Just like other items of tackle ive bought, they are tools to use under certain conditions. Now that being said, i will gladly put my LC's on a pair of my 12' 2.75TC standard carp rods and catch carp all day at close range, i enjoy fishing with the big reels a lot..i think the drags systems are far better than standard reels....i also use them all the time when hunting BIG fish!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

How about bait delivery tools? I know of catapults.....but do any of you guys use those throwing sticks or have a bait boat?


----------



## PAYARA

I been using a throwing stick for some 4 yrs.Its a great tool
for boilies and even throws range cubes nicely.I have only used
a strait stick (have used curved but do not own one,yet)I would
say Iam fairly accurate with it to ranges of 80yds or so.I just cant
seem to get much accuracy past 80yds?The curved sticks are good.
They are more suited for extreme range.Takes less effort to get 
good range with them!I love to use the stick for range cubes.Iam
pretty sure this is a job where the strait stick has the advantage?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Didn't mean to change the topic back to reels(thanks for the delivery info Pay)....but have any of you used or know anyone who has used the Daiwa Regal baitrunners(not the black ones, but the goldish colored version)? I'd think they would be good with a 1.75tc XT for cold water/light presentations....

As for my delivery methods.....I use the good ole' hand toss....good at close range


----------



## PAYARA

BB,I have seen the Regal,theres not alot of difference in the
two models.Anyway,to be honest...I was not impressed with them.
I think theres some better reels for the same price.But thats just
me.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Price was not the main issue....the size was more my goal. I thought about the 3500 Shimano btr........ I considered either two Stradic 5000's or Sustain 5000..... I'm basically getting ideas for the future


----------



## RiverRat

OOOHHH..Bait delivery...hmm.

Well heres the ones i use:

Korda Skiliner Spod









This is by far the best spod on the market...flys very straight and true and its specialty is in the retrieve, the most effortless retrieving spod there is(have'nt heard anything on the new Fox spod, but designed like this one).
I dont see any reason for me to use any other spod, its med. sized and can be cast fully loaded on normal carp rods of 2.75TC or more. I know i spod a lot more now, the old home-made spods wore you out after 10 casts..geez!

I dont use boilies, so a throwing stick is not needed for me..so i cant comment on them.

This to me is one of the best ways to get bait out at very long range with out a lot of hassel..only better way would be to take a FULL size boat to bait with.
But with a full size boat, if you want to take hookbaits or chum out to range, you need 2 people to do it, imagine getting a run on the hookbait you just dropped over the side and your only half way back to the bank...or getting a run on your other rod as your trying to put out a second line?

For the price, this is the best deal going from one of the most reliable brands on the market....this was going to be my surprise purchase this winter , but oh well...here goes.










Angling Technics Procat bait boat:

Although the Procat does not have all the features of its big brother, the Microcat, it is smaller, lighter and above all more affordable. Its small size does not mean that it's lacking in useful features either.

 Stable - catamaran hull with low profile
 Quiet - low noise hybrid drives with no servos
 Efficient - 2+ hours running time
 High capacity NiMH battery technology
 Fast charge option
 Up to 200m radio range
 Bait capacity = 0.5 kg
 Light weight - 2.75 kg including batteries
 Dimensions = 620mm x 280mm x 135mm
 Supplied with one battery pack and chargers 

This boat does NOT take the heavy expensive short lasting 12 volt batteries the other boats take...i can get the batteries for this boat over here cheap and local. It only carrys around 1.5 lbs. of bait..perfect as i dont plan to dump 100's of lbs. anyway. I want this boat for areas i know the carp hold & feed at 170-250 yrds. where i cant cast too or get chum too normally from the bank.

I have done a ton of research on bait boats for about 4 months now and found this boat to be best for me and my needs in a bait boat.
I'll let you all know when i get it next month and let you know my first impressions....then give full details when i break it out.

Catapults:
For long range method chumming, i only use Drennan groundbait caty's..they are the best IMO.









Strong Red Elastic 
Great for long distances from 50m to 75m 


I also use a....cant find a picture..dand it!
Cygnet tackle sniper wide frame particle catapult:
Sturdy design. Lightweight glass-filled nylon frame. Self-lubricating PTFE bushes to reduce wear on elastic. Large pouch to take particle baits, pellets or multiple boilies

This things got a massive pouch for particles, along with its heavy green elastic bands it will shoot chum a long distance, this is my #1 choice for particle catapults.....ive also use it for 1 full season and have'nt had a single tear or rip in the pouch. Compare that to the junk FOX catapults, my buddys bought FOX ones and they wore out in less than 5 trips.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Where can I find that spod? I like it much better than the stubby green one that wacker has..

Also, how much does the Pro Cat go for? All I can find is replacement batteries?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay......so what' PVA all about? I have a rough idea......isn't it some kind of film that disolves releasing bait?

Any one use it?


----------



## crappielooker

specialist in NY got those skyliner..  
i can give you some PVA to try out.. remind me next time i see you.. 
not sure on the procat.. but the micro cat is around $1000 plus or minus a few dollars.. i could only imagine the procat would be slightly less than the micro cat..


----------



## crappielooker

by the way, i got some words this past week that another carp tackle place will be available soon.. so far from what i have been told, he will not be carrying the brand names tackle.. and mostly aim at a low-middle range budget carpers(that's me..lol)..from what i have been told, its good quality stuff.. ranging from rods to nets and all bits.. launching possibly as soon as mid-last week of feb... looks veery promising so far.. as i know and fish with this guy before..  i'm definitely looking forward to his openning.. 
keep Resistance tackle in mind..


----------



## BottomBouncer

I figure the Pro is about $630. Found it at the Tackle Box. Also found the Skyliner at Specialist.


----------



## crappielooker

here's a part of the e-mail i got from him this past several days.. 
Dude,
I am Resistance tackle.I am hoping to bring MY stuff to the market. I will not be bringing in all of the UK names but setting up my own line which will be **** hot quality and really good prices. I admit if you want absolute top of the range gear ( $500+) this may not be it, although i will say i have some absolutely fantastic rods coming. If everything works out i'll be bringing affordable quality Carp gear to the US. I'll mail you when my site is ready.

there ya have it..just to share.. and hopefully gives you guys more choices..


----------



## The Kernel

There is also another US based online company (not Resistance) opening very soon....carrying quality gear, Nash, Solar, Hutchison etc at much more competitive prices than any current US based vendor. Thats the word.


----------



## crappielooker

good lordy.. decisions decisions... such a selection..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Anyone remember the name of the Czech pod that wacker used to carry? I can't seem to find it anywhere...


----------



## crappielooker

was it the one that cost $350?? and looks sorta like the one scott has?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Yeah, can't remember the cost......but it looks like the Peche one...


----------



## crappielooker

yup, it was tree fiddy a piece.. 
don't forget about the magic pod too.. becky bayla sell those i believe.. and i think she dropped the price on them since i first know about it.. don't quote me, but i believe its now cost around $250.. for the set up..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay.......I can't find the czech pod or this "Magic Pod"........


----------



## crappielooker

heres some pics of the magic pod in action..
















Aaahhh.. i missed that lake..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Found the Czech pod, the NeSVic for $320


----------



## RiverRat

Also the "magic" pod is also know as the "dragon" pod over-seas..ive seen a ton of them on ebay.

Also the Pro-logic pod ACS now sells: $159










And i think they can get the one X2 sells thats the same style.(check out the X2 tackle link i put in the other thread).

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Here's a pic of the NeSVic pod....this is the pod I originally wanted before I saw the Sky Pod.....now I think I may be leaning back towards the NeSVic....it would definately be easier to travel with....

NeSVic


----------



## BottomBouncer

After looking at all the pods at ACS.........such decisions......

What's with the CROC pod?


----------



## PAYARA

Don't think Iam would order anything from someone who 
uses words like 'dude' and 's###' in an email advertising his
buisness?I hope that email was just to you Ak?


All those pods are below the Sky Pod IMO.The Nesvic is
complete garbage,that should go for less than half of what 
its marked now.The Magic pod,although somewhat better
than the Nesvic IMO,the 2 that I have looked at seemed
to pretty unstable?

Skyliner spod,the BEST?I will say good but,not the BEST spod
ever created.I don't believe theres such a thing as an all-around
spod?Some spods are better than others for certin tasks!


----------



## crappielooker

of course greg, it was a personal e-mail for me.. i just copy and paste it..


----------



## BottomBouncer

What about the sod pod? I really like all the sky pod offers in stability and versatility......I just don't know about dropping $350 then still have to get alarms, some other attachments, etc etc....


----------



## PAYARA

BB,I own a Solar Sod pod.Its the BEST pod in the world if
you ask me.But I really like small pods.Its REALLY expensive
once you purchase all the extras.I lucked out and bought my
Sod Pod for really cheap!But the extras drain the funds!I mean
$120 for a pair of 3 rod adj. buzz bars is not what I would consider
cheap and then the tri-posts,ect.But in the end is well worth the
money IMO.


----------



## BottomBouncer

On ACS it looks like it all comes together?

How about the WorldWide pod?

Thanks for answering all the questions and posting all the info fellas....this thread has nearly as many replies as all the stickies combined. Tons of great info here so far....

I just rechecked the picture on ACS....the picture shows everything....add alarms...

I'd rather spend the money on a Sod pod and get a pair of Ultron X3's or MMX alarms......


----------



## PAYARA

No,you will never see a Solar Sod Pod with anything included 
Your thinking those X2 pods.Poor attempts to copy and cash in 
on the popularity of the Sod Pod!


----------



## RiverRat

Geez..Greg, IMO the Korda Skyliner IS the best spod..now if the made say it in 3 sizes then it would be the best on the market no issues. Im happy with the med. size and can throw it all day on all sorts of rods and am highly pleased.
For smaller waters i use that spod on an 8' 6" Gold Cup saltwater rod(med. action) and a Quantum Energy EM4-5 reel with 12 lb test main line(no shockleader).
For long range, its 12' rods, Shimano Ultegra 10000XT 12 lb main line, 30 lb test shockleader. Only reason i say its the best is because it retrieves the best out of all the spods ive tried, seen or heard about with no BS to mess with.

Now on to pods...first BB..listen to me...FORGET the solar Croc pod...dude if it wasnt for the price tag being over $500 i would of had one when they hit the market..i LOVE that style of pod and the fact that its Stainless Steel and is the most compact pod on the market is just the bonus. BUT lets break it down for ya, 
Cost = $529.99 IF your not an ACS member
then you will need a pair of buzz bars, which of course i would buy Solar ones to match it, i prefer the 4 rod versions:
SOLAR Pozi-Lock Adjustable Buzzbars - 4 Rod Buzzbar #16203 -cost = Our price: $89.99 EACH..so thats $179.98 total

Now do you want to also buy butt rests and alarms for this pod(if you dont have them already)?..thats another few $100 bucks..see where im going with this?
Croc Pod + Buzz bars = $709.97...+ shipping cost!!

Now Solar WorldWide Pod..cost$329.99 
PLUS - Solar's Global Conversion Kit for The World Wide Pod #16453 cost= $159.99
Total $489.98

Once you go to Stainless Steel pods the price gets higher and the add-on stuff is not cheap.
I like to buy a COMPLETE pod and only have to add my alarms and rests.
I dont like to buy the frame, add buzz bars, add this , add that..because once the cost is added up you could of gotten a very good Fox Horizon, Quattro or X-pod plus for half the price.

PLUS do remember STAINLESS STEEL is heavier than aluminum..big consideration when think of walking into spots, thats the reason i have many pods...to cover all areas for me!

If i was you i'd do like most of us did, buy something cheaper to start with and see what happens with it for a season or 2...or buy the biggest baddest pod on the market and i'll buy it from you at half the price in a few years   when you realize you dont need it...hehehe..just jokin man.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

BB, go to the solar site
http://www.solartackle.co.uk/
and look at the Solar Sod Pod.....im with Greg on it being one of the best pods, but best pods for THAT style of pod. You can add so much to that pod to "pimp" it out and made it bad azz, but again when the cost is added up, you could of bought a Fox Horizon pod + a pair of longer banksticks to jack the front end up close to the Skypod for half the price . And i personally, after seeing AK's Horizon pod for the first time , think its the best pod in that style...nothing on that pod will turn or move on you, its rock solid and has a GREAT price tag...it includes, frame, buzz bars and legs...all you do is add alarms and rests.


Consider this for a minuite....

Fox 4 rod Horizon pod = $169.99
Fox MX alarms x2 = $117.70...($58.85 each)
Butt rests x2 = $6...($3 each)
Total = $293.69...and your out fishing catching fish off of it!!

You can get that set up at Wackerbaits.com (IF hes got'em in stock..)

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I wasn't considering the croc pod........not for that price......

Thanks for the info


----------



## BottomBouncer

So, out of all the carp gear...which would you guys invest the most money? Alarms? Pods? Reels or Rods?


----------



## PAYARA

Definatly rods...fallowed by reels.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay......between these three pods which would you pick? 

ACS SS pod
ACS SS medga pod
Horizon pod


----------



## RiverRat

Man thats a tough one..
I could do probably just as well with cheap $9 alarms and few cheap banks, for the majority of my carpin.
I could make due with already purchased tackle bags and other items I bought for other species.
Make due without all the bivvy and bedchairs..like i had done without for so many years.

I could even part with my favorite UK hook pattern...

I could even go back to my 8 1/2 ft to 9 ft salmon steelhead rods..BUT

I would not give up hair-rigs and baitrunner reels for everyday carp fishing !

If i had to only put money into one ITEM of my carp fishing it would be in reels..IMO most carpers dont need 12'+ rods ...i caught a ton of carp on my trusty 8'6" steelhead rod and old shimano 3500A...that combo has landed way over 1500 fish on it and probably 10-13 species.

My first ever $100 reel was that exact shimano 3500A and i still use it to this day and its atleast 10 yrs old. It spent about half of those years on the shelf as i went head long into the baitcaster scene for a long while.

I certainly have rods that cost $300..but ive got reels that cost $400...if i had to choose, i think a good quality reel, with a super smooth drag system, bullet broof mechanics, good all around line capacity is the most important..IMO....and i can just as easily throw hair-rigs and corn for carp, turn around and toss top waters for hybrids, fish cut bait for channel cats or fish live baits for big bass...all with the same baitrunner reel.

Yup you sure can get away with a normal single drag reel and just loosen the drag when fishing for carp and cats...bu i lost a lot of good fish doing that..thats the reason i bought a BTR reel along time ago. drag adjustments are a breze with a BTR...so so with a regular spinning reel with a big fish peeling line at around 20 MPH heading for a brush pile...trust me..tighten the drag to much..SNAP...dont tighten it enough....BRUSHED..then snap!

Its not fun..maybe in featureless lakes with wide open spaces..but where i fish i dont want to worry or even think about "is my drag set right?"...cause i already know it is when i reach down and flip the BTR lever back to fighting drag.


IMO ,
Scott


#1Reel
#2Terminal tackle(hooks, knots, line, rigs)
#3Rods


----------



## RiverRat

Fox Horizon rod pod....the best pod under $200 for that "style" of pod.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Well.......I've found the Armalite MKII......for about $405 USD, however I did find the NG's for about $365 USD from another site. The NG's would probably be the ones I'd get IF I were to spend big bucks on a pair of rods.

Do you guys think it is necessary to have a pair of matching rods, say one pair for distance, one for light presentation and one general duty set? Or a general pair and one each of the more specific long range or light duty?


----------



## The Kernel

BB

I'd definitely invest in rods first, followed by reels, followed by pods and then alarms.

If you want some pva bags to experiment with drop me a pm...I'll mail you some to play with...


----------



## BottomBouncer

Thanks for the offer kernal...... 
First I think I need to get good with the stuff I'm already familiar with 

So, what do you do.......just fill the pva with ground bait or particles?


----------



## The Kernel

BottomBouncer said:


> Thanks for the offer kernal......
> First I think I need to get good with the stuff I'm already familiar with
> 
> So, what do you do.......just fill the pva with ground bait or particles?


Oh my......thats a great question.....it depends...what works for you...

If you have any doubt about rods as a priority purchase then strap a $400.00 reel to an ice fishing rod and try to chuck a fully loaded method feeder...youll get the picture.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Actually.......I have tried that......only for close range spoding


----------



## RiverRat

Try catching lots of carp in a season on a CHEAP reel...you'll be buying one or 2 news ones each season.

Not everyone will or does fish the "method" or PVA bags/nets for carp..i know many that just prefer to fish over beds of particles.
Fishing with those requiries "specialized" equipment...i thought the question was for all around carp fishing?

Yea i know i could see fishing with $300 carp rods with cheap $20 baitrunners on them ...oh boy!

As far "matching" rods i'll say YES, but thats my opinion, thats why i have many pairs of carp rods to suit many conditions.I have a matching pair of 12' 2.50TC for light lines in winter,12' 2.75TC for normal carpin,13' 3.00TC for targeting big fish and 13' 3.25TC for long range method fishing.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

my cheap reels lasted me for 3 seasons, and i'm rough with my stuff..  and guess what i replaced them with?? more cheap reels, of course.. its all about how you play the fish.. the reels doesn't catches the fish, you do.. 
ps.. yes, i use those cheap reels on my technium..


----------



## RiverRat

AK, i try not to comment on tackle others have...you use want you want..i personally would not waste money on a good rod, just to put a crappy reel on. I feel a rod & reel needs to be balanced..price wise, quality wise and weight.

Putting a junk reel on a Shimano Technium is like putting a junk reel on a St. Croix..its against my fishing religion..lol...but thats my own personal choice and thoughts on the matter...i also prefer to fish with a MATCHING pair of rods & reels..only exception was my Shimano LC & Daiwa Grandwave...but they are evenly matched in size and design and both are quality. Im talking i dont like to use a 2.50TC and 3.25TC rods on my pod...either im fishing one matched pair or another...no mix matching.

Its all in personal choice, weather its light tackle angling for bass or casting 2 lb baits for flatheads..i want my tackle to be quality and the best i can afford...plus matched for the task at hand.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott,I have a pair of Shakespeare reels that are over 8 yrs
old,I have literaly had thousands of carp and grass carp on them
in that 8+yrs.Iam still useing them today(although not often)long
after the 7.5' rods they were purchased with(K-mart combo)bit
the dust!The drag is as smooth as it has ever been and the bail
still works like a new reel!Though I would say they have seen 
better days,they STILL are fully capable of landing hundreds
of carp in the future!

I have several other Shakespeares (smaller reels used for stalking,
float fishing)That are over 10 yrs old and STILL occasionaly landing
my fish!These reels 'should' have died sometime back in the 90's
But have stood the test of time and hundreds of carp!

I don't care what anyone says!A good rod,be it 8ft or 13ft IS IMO
the most important purchase you can make!The rod is what gets
your baits to the fish,and lands/plays the fish.A reel although an
important pice of equipment is not nearly as important as the rod!
Purchacing the best ROD you can for carp fishing is the most 
important!

Think about this!
One could still be VERY effective with a 13' 3.5lb Century coupled
with a $20 Shakespeare Alpha!Where as a guy with in 8ft salmon
rod and a $300 Daiwa will never have the capabilities of the guy 
with the 13' Century and the $20 reel?See what Iam sayin?


----------



## crappielooker

when i say cheap, i should also say i meant pricewise and not quality.. by no means i would go out and buy just any cheap ole reels and slap them on my good carp rods.. i looked and checked over everything according to my likings and give it a go.. like i mentioned on another thread, i like my reels to be simple...and light..  
a reel to me only needs to have smooth drags.. the rest of the features are all something extras.. think about it?? what else does the reel reeally do?? the only important thing that comes into play between you and the fish is the drag on your reel.. not the big pit style spools.. nor the baitrunning features.. 
by the way, i'm not trying to say anything bad about owning some goood reels.. i personally can not see spending too much money on them myself(although it may change if i got some good connections or something..lol)..
my main theory is to let the rods do the work.. 
as far as mis-matching stuff are concern.. i find it to be a great thing for my own style of fishing.. there's no need to be using the heavier set up while you are fishing the margin.. not saying i wont have a matched pair or 2 of set ups eventually, i just like to own different types of rods....at least for now.


----------



## RiverRat

Greg,Oh i see what your saying..but show me a guy that would put a $20 reel on a Century rod and i'll call him a complete moron..see what IM saying..lol.

But consider this then...ok you got a nice say $150 12' 3.00TC carp rod, you put a $30 shakespear reel on it..you are fishing at your favorite big carp spot..you hook the fish of a lifetime...which one, the reel or the rod is more important when that carp turns and takes off towards the deep water in the middel of the lake? Are you glad you bought that long rod to try to put pressure on that fish, or the cheap reel that the drags getting hot and starting to stick, so the lines not playing off smoothly and its putting to much pressure on the mainline...what happens if the drag fails all together and locks up..what happens if you do manage to get that carp under the rod tip and it surges off..will the bail arm fall off under a lot of heavy pressure..?..what else could fail that controls the very line that is attached to that fish of a lifetime.

I know i'd much rather put a good reel like a Shimano 3500B or 4500B on a nice 9' salmon rod...i know that combo wont fail and will catch some very big fish with no issues or worries....that is IF you know how to play fight correctly FIRST!
LONG 12'-13' rods are in no way needed to catch carp or BIG carp..ive caught a ton of carp back in the day on combos of a good quailty $100-$150 shimano reel and a $40-$60 rod and ive caught fish bigger than i should of ever landed on such tackle....and i did it all the time!!!

Say what you all will.....when it comes down to pure catching lots of fish..and numbers of big fish, my confidence is in the REEL before the rod....the fishing rod only compliments the reel its matched with...length only matters for the range you want to fish at..its the ACTION of the rod that determines a lot about how it plays fish.

Scott


----------



## Rooster

Rod vrs Reel = Rod ALWAYS wins

However, if you are talking distance, do not dismiss the advantage "Big Pit" reels provide.

When I changed to a Daiwa Emblem (big pit reel) for surf casting I gained about 20 yards on the same rod.


----------



## RiverRat

The original question..."So, out of all the carp gear...which would you guys invest the most money? Alarms? Pods? Reels or Rods?"

It didnt say for long distance fishing, method fishing, ect...so im taking it as ALL-AROUND carp fishing....you can buy ONE quality reel that will cover every fish situation...you cant buy ONE rod to cover everything...so i will put the most money into a REEL and then buy a few rods to cover all the bases.

I know the $60 Cabelas Predator rod is very popular with many carp anglers and it will catch loads of carp...ive even heard of a few catching some rather LARGE carp on them with no issues. but it wont throw 3-4 oz. leads 120 yrds + or throw 2-3oz. method feeders(loaded) to 100 yrds, that is a "specialty" need.....but the same reel can be put on any rod and cover the margins and on out to 175 yrds.

So i say the reel is the most important part of a fishermans gear...thats where i would spend the most money. Then just go buy a very nice Fox Warrior , Warrior XT, Rangemaster II or on up to the Shimano Technium and you'll have a very nice combo that will suit any carp angler.

Rooster, the Rod only reflects what the reel can do....you couldnt put a $50 baitcaster on your new 13' Breakaway LDX and still cast to the distance you want no matter what line you use, how good your casting skills are, ect, ect....with out the right reel that $200 rod is no better than a $60 Cabelas Predator with a crappy reel on it.

So i guess if we want to agree on this then the true answer maybe...should be...i would spend the most money on a good MATCHED set of rods & reels.


$100 reel, then $100 rod
$250 reel...then $250 rod
or close to that.

My most expensive Spinning combo's are around $500..my most expensive Casting combo's are $700..it all depends on what your buying them for, if your going to be throwing them around, stepping on them, dropping them and banging them up...then NO i wouldnt be paying top dollar for them. I take care of my gear because ive got too much $ invested..i clean my gear and service it all the time to insure it works properly.

Same holds true if your not going to be fish but out to 70 yrds mostly..then you dont need a BIG PIT style reel and 3.00TC+ rods either. Only reason i have them is for when i need to fish that far out. My everyday normal carp gear is 2.75TC rods and 3500-4500 size reels. I can cover 80% of my carping with those 2 combos.
My first 30 lb carp came on a 12' 2.50TC rod, Shimano 3500 BTR and 12 lb line...fishing maybe 20 yrds out.
My 2nd 30+ lber came on a 12' 2.75TC rod & 4500 BTR with 12 lb line...fishing maybe 40 yrds out with light weight feeders.
My 3rd 30+ lber came on a 13' 3.25TC rod & Shimano LC reel with 12 lb line..fishing the method(2-3 oz feeders) at 100 yrds.(with a shockleader) 

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Well Scott,you can call me a moron!Because I would put a cheap
reel on a Century rod in a second,if I had tof course I wouldn't
do it unless I was forced to  But still I would be just as confident
as if I had a $300 Shimano or Daiwa.

Shoot,I used those cheap Shakespeares on my first set of Method
Masters and never experienced any sort of 'short comings'.From
casting to playing fish,on any rod!Infact in all the years I used 
those old Shakespeares regurlarly I never once incountered a 
situation or fish that they couldn't handle.


----------



## The Kernel

BB
Keith Thompson is selling a Sod pod (only used twice) for $175+ here:

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13512&hl=


----------



## BottomBouncer

Thanks Kernel, I'll check it out.

I would like to have a matching pair, but for now....I'd like to get a general duty pair then a heavy and a light duty. 

I've caught a lot of nice carp on a abu spinning combo...rod tip broke...kept using the reel and 6lb excalibur.....drag worked good and never lost a fish...and this includes catching them next to the old docks at the north shore ramp at Buckeye. On the other hand, I've hand $50, $130 and $120 reels mess up on me...two quantums and a Daiwa....the Quantums were f'd right outta the box.....the Daiwa had seen some serious saltwater action and was about 12 years old.

I could see one reel and several rods......but that takes the fun outta buying gear......how can you buy a rod and no reel  

Personally, I'd rather buy good equipment one time rather than buy lesser equipment several times(losing a good fish one time due to equipment failure is one time too many) that big old(80's model) Daiwa was out one the bottom with corn and had a run.....reel locked up, line didn't break immediatly....fish ended up getting off...... This is why I'm so indecisive on pods and alarms....I have no personal experience with them and want to make sure I'm getting something good that will do what I need it to do... As far as reels....I have used the Shimano BTR's and other Shimano models...so I'm pretty confident in that type of purchase...

On another note, just for shts and giggles.....say some time later this summer I splurge and go for an Armalite.....I'd want a 1.75 or 2.25....what reel would you match it with??? I'm thinking one of these Daiwas 

Hey, nothing wrong with a little dreaming....I've got this better position at work and it'll leave me with anywhere from $800 to $1200 extra per month....this is after I pay bills.....gotta do something with it....


----------



## RiverRat

Its called a BANK ACCOUNT...lol..hehehe.

Seriously though, i paid CASH for my wifes Chrysler van..that way i wouldnt have the expense of another dang BILL. I put in 720 hrs of OT in 2005 and put back in about 80% of the money i took out for her van. Saved me a BUNCH of cash in the long run(no interest rate) and i still got cash to spend on gear each month.

BB, i say buy the best..go for the best out there if you can afford it...i used to get bashed hard(and still do) when i talk about high end gear, but hey its what i prefer to use, others are different...i would much rather fish with a $700 combo than a $100 combo and day of the year...but thats just me.

Good luck on your tackle purchase's..let us know what you get.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

OT is a good thing......I hope to be getting a bunch too. More than likely I'll puss out and do the smart thing and save it all for a rainy day 

Buying a house would be a better investment than a fishing reel/rod.

What pound line do you guys normally use? What would be too much? I use either 14 or 17lb. I have 20 on one btr but it just seems too thick/heavy....I usually end up blood knoting about 3' of 10lb. seaguar on the end.

When you guys say "shock leader" what do you mean? I thought that was something you use when fishing braid as your main line...


----------



## crappielooker

thats what i love about fishing.. you fish with what you think is best for YOURSELF. who cares what others may think of you or what you use.. afterall, its what on the end of the lines that counts..  and if we all use the same thing, it would be kinda boring.. LOL
as far as lines goes, i mainly use 12-14lbs test.. with a few minor exeptions of a few spots i fish, which required heavy duty thick diameter lines.. if thats the case, then i would step it up to 20-25lbs test... altho this past year i used lines as low as 8lbs test and landed fish with no problems..


----------



## PAYARA

BB....

For stalking and float fishing I use lines (mono) from 6-10lb.
I may for a good reason use up to 15lb for stalking,but rarely!

For regular fishing with my 3lb rods I ussually use 15lb for all
situations.This set up see the most use!

For range fishing with feeders or big leads(rods of 3.5lb+) I use
lines of 6-12lb.In winter I use 6-10lb the most.6lb for serious
range on snag free waters!10lb is used the most!All low breaking
strains are used with a 50lb braid shockleader (either Spiderwire
Original or Fusion)to take the strain of casting heavy baits/rigs
to range!


----------



## RiverRat

BB, a "shockleader" is just that, a leader that takes the "shock" of a hard cast.
If your mailline is 12 lb tests and your going to be fishing out to say 100+ yrds casting 3-4 oz leads...on a hard cast you will break the line on the cast, also call "break-offs" or "crack-offs". To avoid this, add on 18-22 yrds of a heavy "shockleader" to the end of your main line.
I tend to use heavy mono(Berkley Big Game) of 20-30 lb test depending on what i need it for. On my long range spod set up i was running 10 lb main line, 30 lb test shockleader. This coming year im thinking of switching to a heavy braided shockleader and trying it out?

You need to have atleast 4-6 wraps of the shockleader on your reel spool, up the length of the rod, then down to your rig or spod. That way when your go to cast and put some power into it, the heavy line is whats taking up that hard jolt and stress..not your lighter mainline...if you understand what im saying? Once you cast, the shockleader is quickly off the spool and its just your mainline peeling off the spool to create less drag and get you the distance you need. Spool on too much shockleader and it will slow the cast, not enough and "CRACK" goes a rig or spod to the horizon.
I use shockleaders on baitcasters too for heavy work. 

For main lines i use as standard, 10 lb. test copolymer for winter fish, 12 lb test copolymer in summer for most of my fishing, 14-15 lb test for fishing near heavy cover(ie snags, rocks, wood, ect.). Anything over 17 lb test and it's a pain to manage on a spinning reel for day in , day out fishing. If im using anything over 17 lb test its on a baitcaster which is better designed to handle such thick dia. lines.
Only reason i would use anything over 15 lb test for CARP is in areas with lots of zebra muscles. I dont fish Alum enough to worry about that one.

Hope that helps,

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

that's a pretty dang good description of shockleader.. if i do say so myself..  
i wonder if i can use the same method for catfishing on the ohio river from a boat..


----------



## Rooster

What knot do you use to attach the shock leader to the main line? Mine have always been too big.

Do you use the same standard for shock leader strength for carp rods?

Surf rods =10LBS X lead weight in oz.

3oz = 30LB shock leader
4oz = 40LB shock leader


----------



## crappielooker

i use uni to uni knots..


----------



## Rooster

That is what I have been using as well, but mine are BIG. I guess that I just need to work on my knot skills.


----------



## PAYARA

You can use the Four Turn Water Knot or a Standard Shockleader
Knot.I know Buckeye Bob use to post a great diagram of a Shock
leader knot (its the one I use).Maybe he can post it again?Anyway
its an excelent knot for braid to mono.But hasn't been a great knot
for a tapered mono leader to mono mainline in terms of knot size.
But I guess you cant really expect a microscopic knot when dealing 
with tapered leaders?


----------



## The Kernel

Even if you don't like mono as a mainline....braid is absolutely UNBEATABLE for spodding, 30lb braid has the casting abillity of 6lb mono...and you only need one knot...and thats to your spod. Whoooooooooooooooooooooooosh.


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks AK, i tried my best. 

Rooster, im not really sure the name of the knot i use?...i seen it on one of my FOX videos and its a tapered knot, with the smaller end facing the direction going out of the rings.
Im not sure if i can find a diagram of it, but i'll look.
Its basically, tie an over hand loop in the shockleader (leave about a 12" tag end), pass the mainline through the knot(going from the shockleader tag end side) and pull about 18+" of the mainline through , then wrap the mainline up the shockleader 10 times up..then wrap it 6 times going back down towards the loop in the shockleader and pass the tag end of the mainline through the loop. As you slowly pull on the main line tag end, tease the knot down(always moisten the line as you go) once you get near the loop in the shockleader, pull the loop shut and finish pulling the mainline knot down into a tight TAPPERED knot...add rig glue if needed and clip the tag ends very close to the knot..its a 100% knot. 
Ive seen the Fox guys use it and Frank Warick did one very simular on one of the Gardner vids i have too..he was showing his shockleader knots for spodding. I think the difference in this knot weather using mono or braid was only a few more or less wraps..like mono to braid was 10 up, 6 down...mono to mono was 10 up , 8 down..braid to braid was 12 up, 8 down...or something to that effect, but the motions were still the same..if you get my drift.
I use it on all of my shockleader knots and ive yet to have a break off because of the knot failing or anything like that.
It is a small compact tappered knot and it works very well.

Hard as heck to type about it and try to explain, but i could show you in person and you would fully understand it.

I'll see what i can dig up on diagrams.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Roost, YES thats pretty much the same formula i use...i just convert OZ. into LB. Test.

BUT if you use surf casting or competition casting style casts, then i would increase those amount by atleast 5 lb. test...so 3 oz. = 35 lb tests...because casts like "off the ground", pendulum ,ect. put way more stress on a shockleader compared to regular over the head style casts.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

OK....getting back to reviews .
How about the little things in carp fishing..rigs, bits n such.

Solar safety barb baiting needle:
The flush safety barb on this stainless needle is less likely to break baits or snag in the event of an accident. Boilie stops are stored in the the handle and conviently dispence from the end.

This is by far the best baiting needle ive uesd yet. I have used a ton of different needles and this one is tough and handles all sorts of hooklink materials. I love mine so much that i got Jake hooked on them and he bought one too....i know he got his from ACS, mine came from Specialist Tackle in NY.
Highly recommended!!












Ashima RDS2 hooks, 4x strong:
This is the hook pattern i use for all of my carp fishing. Works great for bottom baits or pop-ups and can be rigged so many ways.
I use the #4 size in warm water and for big carp, i use #6 size for winter fishing.
There are a few "fly fishing" hooks like this pattern and i have some of them from Cabelas and Temico, but they are not as heavy of a guage wire and will bent too easily for my taste.
These RDS2 hooks are one of the strongest ive found and the pattern hooks VERY well and holds better than any others ive used.

Discontinued by Ashima, but still can be found over-seas for a price.
Highly recommened, if you can find them!












Fox In-line method feeders:
This is the best weighted feeders ive used, they are very durable, have a great rubber insert to push a #7 swivel into creating the perfect "bolt-rig".
I like all the sizes they make to:
14 gm. = 1/2 oz.
28gm. = 1 oz.
35gm. = 1 1/4 oz.
60gm = 2 oz.
The 2 smaller weights are the new "compact" versions and are SWEET for lighter rigging for smaller carp. The 2 heavier ones are the big standard size and i like them for long range work or for making very large method ball for mid-short ranges.
Ive also got the Korda self-righting method feeders(2 & 3 oz.) and prefer the Fox ones over them.
Great product that has helped me catch a ton of carp..and some big ones too. Highly recommended...BUT for the record, i will say that when using a heavier weighted feeder, plus packing large balls of method mix around them you can easily be throwing 4-7oz.+ so make sure your carp rods can handle it first.











Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Fox Warrior rods:

I have a pair of the 13' 3.25TC and use them for my heavy work. Long range method feeder fishing or casting heavy leads, these rods are sweet. Ive caught a lot of fish on them and they play fish well and do not feel "over-kill", even on mid-teen sized carp. Very nice action, good sturdy guides/rings and a big reel seat to hold big pit style reels...the X weave handles are a great touch too.
Fox says...
If you are a new comer to Carp fishing or are looking to upgrade your rods but don't want it to cost the earth, the Warrior is the rod for you. 

&#9679; Abbreviated EVA handle 
&#9679; Non slip 'X-Weave' handle 
&#9679; Lightweight graphite reel fitting 
&#9679; Three legged guides 
&#9679; Extra strong spigoting joints 
Avaiable in 12' 2.50 - 3.00TC and 13' 3.25TC

I know my buddy Dave has a 12' 2.75TC Warrior and really likes it too.
Highly recommended and very affordable.












Fox Evolution Brolly:
The Evolution brolly offers short-session anglers ultimate protection in the form of a light 'dynamic' brolly that can be pegged down into a low profile shape. With more than enough room to accommodate a full-length bedchair and essential items, it features collapsible ribs that snap together and dislocate very easily. The ribs are flexible, giving the shelter its 'dynamic' characteristics and yet, once pegged down provide massive stability. The 6oz fabric is ultra-tough and a groundsheet is available as an optional extra.

I bought this brolly after seeing Bob B. a few times, this thing is quick to put up and take down, pretty light weight to carry and is a must for wet weather or cold windy fishing conditions. The fabric is tough , very durable and its very stable in all but the worst of heavy winds. I just purchased the fitted clip in ground sheet and 48" Fox storm poles for it too. The storm poles will help make it even more stable in bad weather and the ground sheet will help to keep my gear nice and dry even when the ground is wet.
This type of "open" 3 sided shelter is legal on state parks as its considered a sun shade, wind break, ect. because it does not have a door on it, so its not labeled a TENT.
As Matt Hayes once said, "bend it shape it anyway you want it, type of shelter".
I know Bob B. has a picture of his up at East Harbor a few years back that shows just how far you can stretch this shelter to get out of the elements.
Also a bedchair like my Fox Ultra fits under it nicely.

If your wanting a brolly, you can do a lot worse than this one..highly recommended.









Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Fox Barbel Specialist landing net:

The ideal landing net for the specialist angler. Features a 6ft carbon composite handle, 32" reinforced arms, textured rear butt for better grip, up swept betalight slots in curved tip ends and specially shaped net helps prevent bending of fish.

Ive used this net for one whole season now and its netted 400+ of my own fish plus a few more 100's of my buddys fish and its never failed yet! Ive had fish to 28 1/2 lbs. in this net and serveral large doubles(fish caught at same time) and ive never felt the need for an over-sized "typical" carp net. This net has a nice large length to it, but nothing like the 4' long nets like typical 42" nets. I can pick the fish up and not have to worry about dragging bottom. Its easy to work with, VERY light and is just as strong as the larger nets. I have a set of 42" arms and brand new net for it also, but i dont think i'll ever use it. I like this net and if anything happened to it, i would replace it with the same thing. Jake just bought himself one too and loves it.
I just hope our USA dealer gets some dang spare mesh nets for this model in this year..geez us!
This is also the perfect "pack" net for those wanting to get off the beaten path and explore. I roll the arms and net up in my Fox Classic unhooking mat and strap the 6' handle to my rods and away I go.

Highly recommended and much more practicle than over-sized nets...most would be better off with Match size nets anyway..oops!


----------



## The Kernel

When you are regularly catching really big fish....by that I mean forty and fifty+ pounders a 42 inch net is essential... 

Here's Richie with one of a dozen or so giants we enjoyed last summer:


----------



## PAYARA

Agreed, My 42in net was absolutly mangled by 11 grassers
going 27-41lb!


----------



## RiverRat

Grassies are built long, so a bigger net might be needed for them..im talking REAL CARP angling.
If ya tell me your catching 40-50 lbers consistantly, i'd lol...maybe Richie, i'd believe that..but geez.


Anyway, my longest real carp was 41" and went in a landing net smaller than my 32" Barbel net , got to be skilled at landing them as well as catching them consistantly i guess, then there would be no need for such over-kill in a net..lol  , just my opinion of course.
This aint Europe...no 40-50 lb real carp being caught by anyone in the USA consistantly.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

RiverRat said:


> Grassies are built long, so a bigger net might be needed for them..im talking REAL CARP angling.
> If ya tell me your catching 40-50 lbers consistantly, i'd lol...
> Scott


Hey....it aint me thats the liar around here...


----------



## RiverRat

LMAO...Mark, i'd have a hard time believing your consistantly catch CARP, let along catching 40-50 lb Grassers all the time...heck aint your PB carp around 23-25 lbs..?

Anyway, we can always discuss your completely wrong statement off the boards..so dont get me going, keep that BS off our threads..post USEFUL info. or go back over to the other boards and start junk...thanks,

Scott

PS if you have issues with me, take it up with me..via PM, E-mail, Phone call or personal visit(by appointment)  thanks again.


----------



## PAYARA

Scott, Mark has a PB of 30lb+.from OK.

And Scott,If you knew where those grassers were coming from 
you could see how they could be caught consistantly up to 40lb+.
Theres some in this water that would go 60lb+ easy!Not to metion
the AVERAGE sized common is 20lb+!


----------



## BottomBouncer

There is an old pay lake somewhere out here on the western part of columbus....I think you can see it from 70w. or some main road. I've been there a couple times when I was younger(don't think it is open anymore?) Anywho, I remember seeing small schools of carp...the water was fairly clear...in one school, the only thing that came to mind when I was this one carp in the group was jewfish.....the thing was huge....it didn't have the long torpedo shaped body like a grassy....it was just a big deep bodied carp....anyone know which paylake I'm talking about? Like I said, I don't think it's a paylake anymore......but I'd sure like to get in there to check it out again...


----------



## BottomBouncer

Another question....the guy holding the grassy a couple posts up...weren't you at COSI this past November? That fella that was with you....is he posting on here too? Just trying to put faces with screen names... :F


----------



## The Kernel

The guy holding the grass carp is Ritchie, he was at COSI in November...he doesn't frequent this forum. I was at COSI in June though  :


----------



## BottomBouncer

Ohhh....okay......and the whole time I thought Payara/Greg was "richie" had me pretty confuzzeld  Nice mirror


----------



## BottomBouncer

So, is a mirror just a messed up common or a different type of carp? I figured if it were a different type of carp, it would be in dnr's fish id guide, sorta like there is a common carp listing and a buffalo listing....


----------



## BottomBouncer

In regards to bank sticks....what's the big difference, besides length? Also, are storm poles just long banks sticks or what?


----------



## The Kernel

BottomBouncer said:


> Nice mirror


Yes, it was a real buzz when it broke the surface and turned, it is also currently the most well known carp in Ohio featuring on this UK website:

http://www.fishingwarehouse.co.uk/section/news/newsstory.asp?newsid=2206&categoryid=3

..and in the French carp angling publication "Media Carpe":

http://www.info-presse.fr/revue/media-carpe_L8613.htm


----------



## PAYARA

Mirrors can occur in any stock of carp.Its all to do with genes,ect!
Mirrors,koi,leathers,commons=All Cyprinus carpio.You don't here much
about mirrors in the US (except from carp anglers)becuase they are 
not the dominate strain of carp in the US.Most people that come in
contact with one,who don't know any better,think the fish is diseased. 

Buffalo are NOT carp in anyway,they are not even a cyprinid species!


----------



## PAYARA

Mark-you too much man!


----------



## The Kernel

PAYARA said:


> Mark-you too much man!


----------



## PAYARA

You better watch it,mate...your on the list!.....


----------



## BottomBouncer

I musta missed something?

Anyways...about bank sticks and storm poles....

I just tried to order from wacker, but that number on the back of my card is worn off  was gonna get a bank stick, spod, catapult and a couple odds and ends to hold me over for a little while....


----------



## The Kernel

Hey BB

There is a couple of XT 2.75 Warriors up for grabs on the CAG site. $180.00....


----------



## RiverRat

VERY nice cheap rod holdall from P&Sfishing.












http://www.psfishing.com/professional-carp-rod-bag.html
*Professional Carp Rod Bag*

Thick padded rod bag which offers space for up to 6 rods, three of them with mounted reels. The well conceived outside pockets provide plenty of room for a landing net, umbrella, bank sticks, bite indicators and much more. The bag designed for up to 13' rods. 
Cost: $55.96


My parents bought me this rodholdall for my b-day and i have to say it is VERY nice and for the price it is a steal. Most rodholdalls start out at $100 with the best ones going for $200+. Im not a big fan of rod holdalls and plan on buying a Fox Evolution Quiver combo soon, but this Balzer one from P&S is a great deal for anyone wanting a good affordable system for carring your rods. I can put 3 rods w/ reels in it, 3 rods without reels on them
, plus the longer outside pocket holds my Fox Evo brolly and landing net handle, plus it has pockets for alarms, banksticks or pod..lots of room for everything.Very good quality materials and very good zippers.
Total shipping to my door was $62.40 and took only 2-3 days to get here.
If anyone wants to order anyhing from P&S let me know as i have a 10% discount code to enter with your order. My parents did let me know before hand or i could of gotten 10% off that price they paid...so total cost with shipping would of been less than the above amount.


Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, dont really care about carp caught out of State..only ones caught in OHIO mate... Anyone can go to a known big fish water and catch 30+ lbers...happens all the time when others travel to Tx or NY too.
I'd much rather do it from my own waters first.
Great job on the 30 from OK kernal..congrats.

Anyway, Buffalo, Grass carp are neither listed with common carp...most events only Common, Mirror and Leather, since they are all Cyprinus carpio.

Scott

PS, most well known and biggest Mirror carp is TimJC's biggies from the pond in SW Ohio.


----------



## PAYARA

Scott.Tim's mirrors(although among the biggest)are not the
biggest to be captured by forum vistors(past or present).Sean L.
has the largest at 25lb+ from the Scioto.Theres been a string of
20lb+ mirrors last year for some reason.Ak,Tim,Mark and myself
all had one or more mirrors going 20lb+.  

Scott,you know I tend to agree when it comes to those out of 
state 30lb+ carp.Esspcially from Austin or the St. Larry.But the 
venue Mark had his 30 is ALOT more respectable than Town 
Lake and the St.Larry.IMO.Hominey from all I have read of it 
and heard of it,is not exactly a cake walk.You know what Iam 
sayin?I think it was the only fish he caught in 3+ days fishing?


----------



## RiverRat

Not really sure about the Mirror your refering too from "CFD" but not sure if it was weighed on a scale or what, but the picture of it, it looks to be MAYBE 20 lbs. on a high guess...IMO of course. 

I think Tims first big mirror from the "pond" that he didnt get to weigh, is the biggest mirror taken so far..IMO it looked over 25 lbs. I know its the one to me thats set the mark to beat.I can send you pictures of both(Tims & CFD) to compare..but to me its not even a close race which is bigger.
All that we can agree on is that area downtown has produced some great Mirrors and i know Richie has landed a ton from there too....ive had chats with him about that area and hes told me when he wants to catch Mirrors, its where he comes. He likes fishing that area a lot, hope to meet up with him along that area sometime.


As for the other thing in your post..truthfully i dont care, i said congrats to him...thats about all the hype or reaction you'll get out of me on that subject..sorry. When i said PB im always talking about OHIO PB's, dont really care about the rest or whatever.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott--Sean's fish was every bit of 25lbs!Sean and those that
were present are not exactly what I would consider liars.You 
may not be 'cool' with them anymore.But come on dude!
I suppose you doubt his 26lb mirror from Chicago as well?

Tim caught that same big mirror twice.It went 21 or 23lbs?
And you can clearly see Tims mirror has a totlaly unique body
shape,short,deep bodied and fat.As Marks mirror.Seans fish had 
a more typical US mirror shape.Longer,leaner body.I mean you
cant compare the weights visualy of two seperate strains of 
carp.And they clearly are two different strains IMO.

Oh BTW I though you didn't consider Tims fish anything
other than a 'pay-pond' capture?

You think you can compare/contrast a long,lean,St larry 35lb 
and a short,fat,deep bodied 35lb carp from the UK visually?
They have mid 30's over there less than 36in long!

And with all due respect Scott,theres is some question as
to the ''real'' weights of some of your fish,mate!


----------



## Rooster

What type and size of hooks (that are available here in the US)?

I just ordered a pod, I have line on the way, and the rods and reels are ready. That rod bag above looks good.and very affordable too. But, I just realized that in all my fishing tackle I do not have any suitable hooks for carp fishing. Im just talking hooks to use for corn and Wheatie balls.


----------



## RiverRat

Roost, just use the brand of hook you have confidence in already...i know many use Gamakatsu , VMC, Owner, Eagle Claw, ect. I would stick in the #6-#1 sizes for those type of baits.
Straight shank and Live bait style(out turned eyelet) are the norm. I like inturned eyes or straight shanks only.

You can also buy UK "carp" hooks from USA tackle shops like Wackerbaits, American Carp Society and Royal Carp.


Scott


----------



## tpet96

Miso's mirror went 25lb 4 oz. Weighed it in front of 30 visitors to the Santa Maria. Barefoot and all  But then again...what do I know  I don't fish, I don't catch fish, and I'm not allowed posting on any of these threads because I was told I don't fish


----------



## BottomBouncer

I use #4 and #6 gama circle hooks, #4 &#6 eagle claw plain shank hooks....sometimes I use other sorts for different applications....but 9 outta 10 times the above is what I use.

Can we not sit around and push each others buttons? So far over 140 posts of pretty good info on this thread...

Went to Gander with Ak after we checked out a local pond... Gander has a nice 10' medium action salmon rod, rated to 10lb. line, cork handles....for only $40.... Would be great with a 4000 series shimano on it, like a Symetre or Stradic........


----------



## tpet96

Not pushing buttons BB....just answering questions 

Miso fishes Uglystick steelhead rods for his carping purposes. As does Bill Morris. They land fish just fine for the $$ 

Gamma hooks work well. For a bulk of my fishing Ive been using Eagle claw baitholders, #6 and #4, mostly for corn and micro boilies. I've toyed around with Partridge "F" series hooks, and really like them as well. Paul P hooked me up with some 2 years ago at the Classic, and I ended up losing total weight of the event by less than 1 lb....only using those fish. Every run was a hookup. No missed sets.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I've only lost carp due to my own ignorance....i.e. horsing them in....that's why I try to use the lightest line possible, just to keep me honest when playing them. When I have 20lb. on.....I tend to pull on them too hard.

Are you gonna be hittin' Cosi much this year? There are a ton of places I'd like to hit, both in state and out of state....just gotta narrow it down a bit


----------



## The Kernel

I variousely use Gammy G-Carp, Gammy G-Point, Drennan Super Specimens and Kamasan B980's.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I haven't seen the G-carp......who carries them? Maybe I should look a bit harder


----------



## The Kernel

BottomBouncer said:


> I haven't seen the G-carp......who carries them? Maybe I should look a bit harder




Royal Carp have them.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Well, that makes it a bit easier


----------



## tpet96

BB,

Outside of what event's I'll make this year.....I should be down at COSI quite a bit. Have a youngin' coming the 2nd week of June (give or take), so that will slow me down this year. If you don't have any plans the weekend of May 5-6, you should join us over in Washington DC for their annual Fish-In. 2 years ago, I pegged 25 fish the first day, 5 over 20lbs, largest at 24-13. Second day ended up with 15 fish, largest 19, most in the 10-15 range. Not only good fishing....but great scenery, and TONS of CAG'ers from all over (California, Nevada, Texas, Ohio, Indiana, PA, Mass., NY, VA, GA, and even from the UK). Right now, Dick L, Richie E, Sean L, I think AK, and Myself are plannin' on going. Phil D is giving it somet though, and Bob B. is up in the air right now because he has a trip to the St. Larry planned sometime around then. He was going to check for sure.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Dude, that's awesome.....I'd love to do that!!! How long does it take to get there? What body of water do you fish on? Count me in.... I guess I'll just have to buy all my carpin' stuff sooner.....darn


----------



## PAYARA

I always wanted to attend the DC fish in  AHHH the Potomic!


----------



## tpet96

BB,

As soon as I get all the info, I'll post it for you. It's an easy drive. For me up near Mansfield, it takes me about 7 hrs...with 2 restroom / stretch stops on the way. 

I would suggest if you are serious about going, you give this link a look now, fill out the fishing license application, and get it in the mail with all the requirement ASAP. Sometimes it takes them 2 months to get it back to you.

http://app.doh.dc.gov/form/fishing_license1.asp

Mark M. and I are working on motel discounts as we speak. I normally stay at the Extended Stay America in Alexandria VA....easy drive to the Basin....only about 5 mins away. Like I said....as soon as I have all the information, I'll be sure you guys have it too. 

Payara........there's something about fishing around all those monuments.

Feel free to check out my pics from '04. Just click on the link to get in, no need to "log in" to view. Ihave made them public.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSignin.jsp?Uc=deetgrh.9a5xq7f5&Uy=aadvo9&Upost_signin=Slideshow.jsp%3Fmode%3Dfromshare&Ux=0

Phil Saunders with a 31 from '01 (Photo from Bob. B. album)










Bob B. with a 29 in '04 









Keith from CA with a nice Mirror in '01 (photo from Bob B. gallery)


----------



## The Kernel

PAYARA said:


> I always wanted to attend the DC fish in  AHHH the Potomic!



But.....but Greg..........if you catch a pb up there...






















...it won't count!


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'll send for the license this week. Not bad, only $10 for an annual non resident...


----------



## tpet96

....and when it says "no parking"....trust me....don't park  hehe.


----------



## BottomBouncer

So, what is the layout like? Do you park near the fishing area? From your pics, it looks like there is plenty of bank space. How many guys usually attend?


----------



## crappielooker

there are plenty of bankspaces.. you just want to get inside DC itself during the earlier hours of the days.. you MAY have to walk quite abit from the parking spots.. i love fishing over there.. if you don't like being bother by lots of people from all sorts of backgrounds, this is not the place for you.. those tourist will be intrique by your fishing wisdoms that they will stopby in busloads after you hooked onto a fish.. i love that place.. and of course, i will hit the potomac this time around..  
did i mentioned, i love this place?? 
ps.. the basspro close to baltimore is awesome too.. they have saltwater stuff in there as well as freshwater stuff.. good place to drop a few $$..LOL


----------



## BottomBouncer

So...the fishing waters is the Potomac...right? I'm sitting here getting a list together now just to get an idea...


----------



## crappielooker

i want to fish both the tidal basin.. and the potomac river this time around..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Another question  

What do you guys think is the best chumming method? PVA, catapulting, spods, throwing sticks, feeders..... After doing a little bit of searching....pva looks good to me. What do you think is the most effective? I know you can use a couple of these in conjunction with another....

Basin, Potomac.......what's the difference? How far is one from the other?


----------



## crappielooker

you have to walk along the potomac to kinda get to the tidal basin.. if u google tidal basin in DC you will see what i mean.. 
i use spods and catapult to get my chum out there..


----------



## PAYARA

Yeah,I have wanted to fish the TB for years.I remember reading
all the great write ups in the NACA of the TB fish-in WAY back
before I ever joined CAG.It just looked like an awsome place to
fish.Not to mention the nice carp!It also seem like the kind of
place that could never get 'fished out'.And always the chance 
for a real suprise?Also a 57lb carp captured from the Basin is 
enough to get my attenion


----------



## BottomBouncer

So, when I'm looking at the satelite view, you have the river to the left and the basin to the right? It looks like the basin has a lot of boat docks...


----------



## PAYARA

I would attack the Tidal Basin with alot of bait!Theres got to
a bit of current(it is part of a river) and there seems to be alot 
of 'nussance' species (catfish,goldfish,and carp/goldfish hybrids)
From what I know of it,Its basicly featureless and I have heard
theres not many places better than another???I would definatly
be doing alot of baiting!?


----------



## crappielooker

i would more than likely go back to fish where i started to over there.. its a nice shady spot with lots of overhanging trees around.. also will look over at that park at the end of the peninsular too.. thats about 3 days of fishing right there already ..lol


----------



## tpet96

The only boat docks on the basin are those "tourist" paddle boats. No boat traffic is allowed....as there is only a small seagate that connects the basin to the main river. It is tidal, so as the tide is high, the level raises about 3' in the basin. As the tide is low, it goes down about 3'. The basin is hooked to the Patomic.....so anything that swims in the patomic swims in the basin. As a matter of fact, in 04 we saw a sturgeon, as well as stripers swimming in the basin. Was awesome to see the stripers smacking herring though. That was one of the coolest parts of the trip  That time of year, the larger fish seem to come into the basin to drop their eggs. It's calm slack water in there.....one of the calmest spots on the patomic. Not to mention a TON of koi and goldfish too. Keep a very light action rod handy, with a size 8 hook, a kernal of sweetcorn, and a very small thill float, and fish the margins for those goldies and koi. 

As for numberse of people to fish.....if you were to hold a tournament, you could likely fit around 250 pegs in there, and that's with a TON of space between pegs. I'm guessing a 2 mile walk around the basin?. I wouldn't expect more than about 40 people to show up for the event, so if that gives you an idea on space  

3 rods are permitted over there as well. But like I said, parts of the time I was fishing 2 rods, and using a 3rd rod to "ledger" for the koi / goldies. FYI: Don't wear camo, or carry anything that resembles a gun case.


----------



## tpet96

Payara....there is plenty of structure in the basin. 55 gallon drums, Teddy Kennedy's 2nd wife still inside her sunken car.......it's endless


----------



## PAYARA

No current when the tide is up?


----------



## PAYARA

Shawn-apart from certin debris  what are the features of the 
Basin?How much dose depth very?


----------



## tpet96

Doesn't vary too much. If I recall, I was fishing 9' of water, and it was 12' at high tide. I think it was the same over on the other side of the basin near where Bob was fishing. I think the Patomic in that area is pretty much the same, unless you go downstream some. There are some AWESOME spots on the 'tomic that you walk / drive pass going to the basin, depending on where you park. A lot of the fish you catch are right along the walkway in the basin. Not much casting out at all....so staying back away from the edge as much as possible seems to be productive.


----------



## BottomBouncer

When do you guys usually leave to head to DC? Do people pretty much fish 24/7 or come and go as they please? I hope the weather is nice.....


----------



## tpet96

Most fish from about right before sunup until about 10:00PM at night. You cannot fish the basin after 10:00 PM,and I'm not sure if you can fish along the patomic in the govt. section of DC after dark either. Not sure of the rules there. Personally, I will be leaving Thursday night around 10:00PM (May 4), driving all night, and fishing all day Friday (5), Saturday (6), Sunday (7), and coming home MOnday (8) morning. Might come home Sunday, depending on what "the guys" decide they need to do to get home. We'll play it by ear though


----------



## RiverRat

Ok, again, back to reviews and such....

DVD's & VHS carp videos:
*Gardner tackles Rigwise & Baitwise











Probably the most talked about subjects in carp fishing must involve rigs and baits. For decades carp anglers have pondered over questions concerning bait flavour levels, nutritional value, size, shape and colour to name but a few. Since the advent of the hir rig, developments in hook-link materials and bait presentation have led to much debate in search of the most effective rigs.

The aim of _Rigwise & Baitwise_ is to air the opinions of some of our best anglers on these highly fascinationg elements of carp fishing. Presented by Chris Ball and featuring Frank Warwick, Ron Buss, Ian Russell, Martin Locke, Tim Paisley, Derek Ritchie, Lee Jackson and many more.

I have this set of tapes(2 tape set) and they are very informative..great learning tol.
I know Wackerbaits still has some, maybe even on sale still. A must have set for the carp collection. Highly Recommended.

*Gardner Carpwise Vol. 1 & 2










Description: Dec '99 saw the release of our 2 video set CARPWISE. Since then, relative sales have made it the most successful fishing video ever! 

The aim was to produce a good, technically based, package. The contributors were invited to take part; not required to because of contractual obligations! 

The list of names is impressive: Ian Russell, Frank Warwick, Danny Fairbrass (Korda), Chris Ball, Ron Buss, Phil Roots, Dave Chilton (Kryston), Richard Gardner, Lee Jackson, Bob Newman and Jules Webb (Carp Company). This isn't 'fishing by numbers'; you are given an idea as to what it takes to be really successful. These guys are all specialists in different elements of the sport, so no stones are left unturned. 

Frank Warwick, the spod master, shows us the right techniques and tips to bait up consistently and accurately at distance. 

Ian Russell talks about his approach and what it takes to be successful on notoriously difficult waters. (You get to see him bank one of his 40's!) 

Phil Roots, the most successful angler ever at Orchid, gives us a peep into a few of his secrets. 
See how to use a bait boat to get devastating results. 

There are some excellent technical pieces by Danny Fairbrass and Dave Chilton on different areas of modern rig technology. 

Richard Gardner contributes a fascinating look at the whole concept of line twist and the oft' debated subject of line loading methods. (We actually have a machine that counts the twists in the line). 

And that's just for starters. There is no shortage of fish action either. Quite honestly, there is so much here it seems like more than the 3 hours of total playing time.


A great video set..highly recommended


*Gardner Carpwise Vol. 3 & 4













Description: Anyone who has seen the 1999 video release CARPWISE 1&2 will know the efforts to which we have gone in producing a high quality film. CARPWISE 3&4 was released in November 2000 and early sales and feedback have indicated that it is as good, if not better, than its' predecessor. 

Volume 3 features well known UK anglers Ian Russell, Derek Ritchie, Lee Jackson, Bob Newman and Jules Webb. There is highly technical rig and bait talk, advice on how to approach a carp water for the first time; but very importantly we see what can be done, whilst fishing, to learn about a water and it's fish movements. 

Most of Volume 4 is filmed in Belgium with Frank Warwick and 2 top Belgian anglers, Theo Pustjens and Johnny Blisak. The session looks in detail at pre-baiting, lake mapping, tackle requirements for big waters; the use of boats for placing hookbaits, echo-sounding and playing fish. Essentially, you get to see how these experienced anglers fish in the demanding conditions where big fish are at stake. 

The video set is once again professionally filmed by Len Gurd (Original Video Company), with helpful, detailed on-screen diagrams and fish action sequences. All together an excellent package, rich in entertainment and technical pieces alike.

Highly recommended.

*Gardner Carpwise Vol. 5 & 6










Description: If ever there has been a video that captures the essense of modern carp fishing, this is it. This is purely about the fishing. We've followed some of the best names in the business as they set about doing what they do best: catching carp. 

Carpwise volume 5 is set in the UK and you are invited to share the success of Ian Russell, Tim Paisley, Derek Ritchie, Lee Jackson, Richard 'Cash' Farnan and Dave Elliot. Follow them as they go about a serious carping session. You visit Dinton Pastures, Yateley Pads Lake, Birch Grove and some exclusive private syndicate waters. 

We tap into their methods, tactics and general attitudes behind setting out specifically for big carp in the UK. 

Contains footage of Lee Jackson's UK record. 

Carpwise volume 6 is set in France at the prestigious A la Carp fishery. Follow Ian Russell, Richard Gardner, Ron Buss and Dave Elliot through a week of fantastic action where a good number of large carp (to 46lb) are put on the bank. 

This session really captures the essense of what foreign carping can offfer. A la Carp has a distinct 'English' feel about it, and the session goes some way in proving, to anybody who has been reluctant to venture fishing abroad, how enjoyable the experience can be


*Gardner Carpwise 7 & 8










Description: Tactical Carping begins at home here in the UK. We'll begin a journey through the many different styles and adapted methods used by some of the UK's most successful anglers, as they approach a variety of different venues. Visit Ron Buss helping young carper Dan Elliot with the finer points of starting carpin'. Rising star Ben Hamilton and Dave Elliot take you up close with their approach to stalking, you do get very close in this scene! Richard 'Cash' Farnan and Garth Ethelston explain day-ticket water methods, there's enough information packed in here to give you an edge or two. We then take a detailed look at the world of river carpin' with your hosts Steve Broad and Martin Ford. Then we visit Ian Russell to get an insight to his last 12 months of fishing with some very impressive results. And finally we are very privileged to have a "Wraysbury" uncovered exclusive interview with our very own special guest Pete Springate, that includes previously unseen amateur footage - awesome viewing. 

Part 2 and the boys go to France in search of some seriously large carp. The setting, Luke Moffatt's beautiful lake The Graviers near Dijon. Dave Elliot, Ron Buss, Ian Russell and Richard 'Cash' Farnan go in search of the elusive huge carp that lurk within its depths. We really tap into their thought patterns, methods and tactics that they use to uncover the lakes secrets. The results... well, you'll just have to watch to find out - they're just a bit impressive to say the least!

ALL the above video's can be found at www.wackerbaits.com

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

More Video's i'd recommend;


Fox Guide to Carp fishing:









Location,playing and handling. Tackle, bait and baitmaking. Rigs and how to construct them. Over 3 hours os solid information, the orignal series that cover the bascis like never before. 



*Fox Guide to Advanced Carp fishing:








Following the immense success of the Fox Guide To Carp Fishing, this, the latest in the Fox Guide collection sets out to cover more advanced aspects of carp fishing. With an in-depth look at the latest rigs, set-ups and tackle, this three part guide takes a close look at stalking, floater fishing, particles amongst even more fish-filled action lasting over four and a half hours! At last, a sequel that is even better than the original!

*Fox Guide to Millennium Carp Fishing:








Since their introduction "The Fox Guide To Carp Fishing" videos have been widely acclaimed as the ultimate reference work for anyone to improve their carp fishing skills. This latest offering , 'The Fox Guide to Millennium Carp Fishing' follows the same winning formula. The video set comprises three tapes and offers over three hours of entertainment and useful tips that will improve your ability to catch carp. You will learn about the latest rigs, baiting up techniques, how to fish effectively at long range and how to catch carp by stalking them in the margins.


These are by far my favorite sets of carp videos, Matt Hayes and Max Cottis make a great pair of anglers to watch...funny and very informative.
Highly recommend these.....also can be found through Wackerbaits.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

So, are they pretty much like In-Fisherman videos?


----------



## crappielooker

yeah. .. in-fishermen with an english accent.. and minus the commercials..  
seriously tho, i can't stand watching those videos.. when their alarms goes off, i get a little twitchy.. weird..


----------



## RiverRat

Yea like In-Fisherman in that they show you rigs, baits, all that stuff and how to apply them...but its also completely different than any of our fishing videos...you have to see them to understand.
They will also teach you new "proper" english terms..lol...half the time i dont know what language they are speaking..lol. They got some funny names for stuff thats for sure.
The new ACS video is OK, atleast its about USA carpin..but its still done by Britts.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

How many of you guys use...
*Pescaviva flavored sweetcorn**[size=-1] ?????[/size]*

Because ive used almost every flavor sold over here and i personally think its a horrible crap bait! I bet i threw away most of them not long after opening them up. I have a small fridge in my fishing room and keep a lot of bait in it....this stuff went bad quickly after opening.

I dont recall catching many fish on them either and i found the flavors to be very weak....and most of the "popular" flavors didnt smell that good anyway. 
I heard a lot of talk about this bait and i dont even rank it as a bait I would use or waste money on again..live and learn i guess!
Only good thing i could even think of to say about this bait is the price is good(i found out why its cheap) and the kernals are pretty big...but i know other companys baits that just as big and they catch loads of fish!!!!










I wouldnt recommend this bait to anyone..if anything i'd recommend NOT buying it...but some might think its a great bait an use it all the time..all i can say is if they catch well on the above bait, they could probably catch just as well(if not better) on worms!..lol

In my Personal opinion of course,

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott,..YOU are crazy!.....Pescaviva IS the GREATEST corn bait
to ever be introduced to the US carp angler!I was a secptic of
Pescaviva for years....untill I broke down and bought some cans!
I was SO impressed by it,I began buying by the case!YOU will NOT
find a better sweetcorn hookbait anywhere in the US!Also,if you
bait with it(Pescaviva mixed with regular sweetcorn)its unbeatable!
ALL flavors...though I like some more than others!You will not find
a bigger,tougher,longer lasting corn ANYWHERE!


If you think that store bought tinned sweetcorn is superior to 
Pescaviva?...Than you need to be commited as you are mentaly
unstable


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, i do think MY canned sweetcorn WITH my flavoring will out produce ANY Pescaviva corn out there..i think that junk is weak!!
Ive tried every flavor Wackerbaits stocks and ive not liked any of them. 
I would love to give you a 8 oz. jar of my bait for you to do your own test....but of course i wont..lol...  
BUT I would be glad to fish next to anyone using Pescaviva and put my baits up against it...come to some of BB's events an see for yourself. 

My personal choice for "store" bought corn is by far Supercast Melies(corn pips)..the best commercial bait known to carp anglers hands down.
Too bad i have to deal direct with them because our only USA dealer cant seem to stock them but maybe ONCE a year...sad!!

Pescaviva is a waste of money IMO and i will not use that JUNK!

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Supercast is good as well!But I don't think its up to par
with Pescaviva.The other one Slycast(or something) IS
junk IMO.I make/flavor my own dips/sweetcorn and Iam
fully confident in their ability to catch alot of fish.But the
problem is that it dosent last long enough!Pescaviva will
last weeks!Just by putting it in the 'fridge after use.


----------



## The Kernel

RiverRat said:


> .come to some of BB's events an see for yourself.
> 
> 
> Scott



Come up here to some of our events and try walking the walk for a change, it'll do you good....I can hear the excuses already...too far, too long, too short, too many, not enough, too much, too busy, too hard too easy etc etc etc.....

Bwaaaahaaaahaaaa!


----------



## crappielooker

every bait got its moment.. pescaviva was the bait i used at stonelick and caught fish after fish, while everybody else blanked.. also great bait to use around chicagoland area... supercast pips is good as well, it did me good around town here last year.. vasbyte dips are ok, only used a couple of flavors so far.. but the best catching i ever done was when i was using no flavor.. sometimes the blood that they leave on my hook is my flavor.. 
i try not to use the same combination i used before.. every year its something new for me..


----------



## PAYARA

Ak-I agree.Sometimes the best flavor is no flavor.My favorite 
Pescaviva is 'Plain'  fallowed by Scopex,Bannana,Anise...I
much prefer the flavors that are kept yellow/natural in color.


----------



## RiverRat

Mark id love to come up and prove to you once and for all..but i dont personally think i could be on the same bank with you....sorry!

Guys time and time again, highly over-flavored is my best producer...if i use no flavor(which is rare) its plain sweetcorn or other baits like unflavored maise, but for the bulk of my fishing i want a strong scented bait...ive done very well so far, so if it aint broke...you know the saying.

I just cant believe you guys like that bait...geez us! If you've caught well on that junk, i can only imagine how much better you could of done on a good bait!


Also, ive still got Supercast from last winter that are in perfect shape..they last 10x's longer that junkaviva corn.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

Hey there is no need to get personal...


----------



## RiverRat

LOL, trust me you dont want me to get personal...atleast NOT in the open forum. I know your just trying like heck to provoke me into a battle to get me booted off this site..nice try.

Never hear anything about you catching anything at any Ohio event(or anywhere in Ohio for that matter)..you get lucky once at COSI..now your the self crowned "queen" carper...geez us!

Tell ya what, lets make a deal right now...you DONT post anything on my threads or posts and i'll do the same for you.....deal?
Since you dont post any info. or anything useful it should'nt be to much trouble.

*Now lets get back to the THREAD TOPIC's at hand shall we?*

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

good golly.. you BOTH got issues..


----------



## RiverRat

Ak, ive got about 15-18 bottles of that Vasbyt Mutis dips in different flavors, but have'nt really used them much..have you had luck on them yourself ?

I much prefer to make my own dips to match the flavors of my hookbaits. I did notice that the Vasbyt dips do color/stain plain corn thats been dipped into it pretty well...i might have to give them a go and see how good they are.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

RiverRat said:


> Tell ya what, lets make a deal right now...you DONT post anything on my threads or posts and i'll do the same for you.....deal?
> 
> Scott



I would but the whole world knows about your "deals" LOL!

Which ones exactly are YOUR threads. LOL


Pescaviva is brilliant in some cirumstances.


----------



## PAYARA

Scott-Do YOU have any idea how many Hundreds/Thousands of carp Pescaviva has taken in this country alone!To out right say its junk
is just plain ignorant  I can NOT really believe that you accually
feel that way about the stuff.


----------



## DaleM

Either of you post anymore crap like this towards each other I will lock this thread and give you both some time away. I'm serious guys don't think I am kidding. You both need to let it go and act like adults. I'm getting real tired of hearing this. There will be no more warnings. If you want to discuss this do it in a PM to each other not on this open form.


----------



## DaleM

Let me just add this goes to everyone on this thread. GROW UP guys!!! This isn't a place to put each other down, bad mouth each other etc. It's a place to share info period!


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks Dale, no issue from me on this.

Greg, YES i truely think its JUNK...like ive said i have tried every flavor Wackerbaits has stocked and none of them showed me any promise at all...and most of them went bad quickly in the fridge.
I know ive had not a single issue out of SuperCast going "bad" weather refridged or not...and it produced some outstanding numbers for me right from the start. Their kernals are very nice and big and are a full grain of corn...NOT cut from the cob like Pescaviva or sweetcorn.

Like i said in my posts...I personally think its JUNK..and you could do better with plain corn or chick peas flavored in "basic" flavors from the grocery store IN MY OPINION.

I wont use it and was just wondering how you guys liked the bait is all.

Also for some info.:
There are 15 different flavors of Pescaviva corn AND they also make a "match" fishing selection that are smaller kernals.
http://www.pescaviva.it/map.htm

Now Supercast makes:
Both floating and sinking pips (melies) along with ground bait, flavored type marsh mellows..and i bet they have over 30+ flavors....

I'll be receiving a shipment from them hopefully soon.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

more about Supercast:



















Heres some of their flavors:  

All Rounder, Almond, Aniseed, Banana, Banan Jamaica, Banana Special, Bubblegum, Bunspice, Butter, Butter Caramel, Butter Milk, Butterscotch, Butter Vanilla, Caramel, Caramel Special, Carp Cream, Carp 4 Mula, Cheese, Cherry, Cinnamon, Coconut, Condensed Milk, Custard, Dr T Green Fluoriscene, Egg Yellow, Fantacy, First Aid, Fish Galoru, Garlic, Garlic Special, Gifappel, Granadilla, Green Fluoriscene, Harties, Harties 4 Mula, Honey, Honey Glow, Liquorice, Mellow Yellow, Muddy 4 Mula, Muddy Red Special, Musk, Onion, 007, Orange, Passion Fruit, Peach, Peppermint, Pineapple, Pink Panther, Punch, Raspberry, Red Fluoriscene, Red Honey Glow, Red Killer, Reel Run, Rhodium, Rooi Kruis, Rose, Rum, Scopex Delux, Special, Strawberry, Strawberry Special, Tanzak Spice, Tutti Frutti, Vaaldam, Vaal 4 Mula, Vanilla, Wild Cherry en Yellow Muddy Special.
Black Magic, Hot Shot, Montresyn, Spitskop, TjopTjop, Vattikaki, Almond Supreme, Plakker, Bloemhof, R2K, Lemon Time, Stiker, Kiana, Promises en DJ.
Banjo, Berry Killer, Red Banjo, Cannary Islands, Cherry Honey, Cina 1, Cina 2, Cina 3, Dandy, Early Worm, Ebony, Mr Berry, Sunrise, Triple D, Twilite en Vaal Hospital.
JJ, Karaoke, King of Fish, Mufasa, Vrystaat, Stuttaford, Stuttaford Original, Ox Blood, Bidduphs, Vitara, Vaaldam Supreme, Santana en Dynamite.
Sweet 16, Gatvol, FX, Gumtree, Turf Toffee, Klipdrift, Vicks, Devils Fork, Has Been, GP en Has Been (Rooi).

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

I really loved their Bunspice dip a few years ago!It was excelent on
chick peas for some reason!


----------



## crappielooker

jeese us.. i never heard of those flavors before.. lol.. what does it smells like, i wonder..with the name like Bidduphs, and clifdrift, it has to be gooood.. lol


----------



## RiverRat

Yea, they have more flavors than we'll ever get to sample...with Paul only ordering in the same 6-7 flavors ONE time a year. I sure wish he would get an order in of them soon...i thought it was last year around this time when he got his last order? Does anyone know when he expects to get more in???? or IF he is getting more in??

Greg, yea Bunspice is good, so is all of their flavors ive used, great bait for sure I think ive still got 2 bottles of each flavor of SC that Paul carrys! I want some of the floating corn pips(pop-ups)....man that would be great , better than pop-up foam or pop-up fake corn.
I have 100% confidence in SC baits.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

So far, the only thing I've used consistantly is canned corn.....works everytime....


----------



## crappielooker

the bad thing i find about the supercast pips is that they "burst" when you poke them.. i still use it anyways.. super dooper corn skins..  
now if the pescaviva folks can get the flavors combo from the supercast folks, i would be in heaven..


----------



## RiverRat

Well i got both the TB1 & TB2 Fox spods coming over to try out this year along with a "proper" spod rod.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

where did you order the spods from?? if its not too late, get me a small one will ya??


----------



## RiverRat

I ordered them from http://www.bevancarptackle.co.uk/shop/index.html?target=dept_151.html&lang=en-gb
Sorry, order has already been confirmed .










TB1 Big Spod: designed to introduce large quantaties of bait to all ranges with superb efficiency. This radical bait rocket design makes bait delivery more effective than ever before. 2.25oz Empty, 6.9oz full. £6.99

TB2 Stubby Spod: is ideal for introducing small qunatities of bait with minimal disturbance to the swim. Smaller but same radical design as the TB1 Big Spod. 1oz empty, 3oz full. £5.99

Features of TB1 & TB2: 
Durable high impact body, fins for stability in flight, areodynamic for max efficiency and accuracy 
TB1 has 48 teardrop vents and TB2 40 vents for ease of retrieve 
Interchangeable screw fit noses, supplied with one each of orange, yellow and back 
Ultra strong braided cords with rolling swivel with quick change clip 
TB1 Big Spod £6.99 
TB2 Stubby Spod £5.99

Ak, i will be ordering from them again in a few weeks, i'll get with ya before i do.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

yeah, let me know before you order again.. also supercast too..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Those spods are pretty cool. I musta missed it, but what is the purpose of the different ends?


----------



## RiverRat

BB, the different color ends are just for different conditions...bright sunny days the black will be used, overcast low light conditions the bright red & yellow are best.

Also with those spods you get a few choices...you can use the spod with out either one of the "hole blocks" in it to spod out big particles like boilies, maise, ect. , this leaves the big holes open and it retrieves very easy. But if you want to spod out say hemp seed, they would fall out...you then put in the full length clip in hole block and it allows small particles to be spodded, or if you want to fill the spod partly with water to add weight for casting long range..there is a half length hole block that snaps in...both come with the spod.If you look at the picture above it shows the spod with the full length hole block already in it, then the half length block beside it..plus the 3 colored cones....
So these spods are like getting 3 spods in one...very slick if you ask me and at a great price!
Ive not seen any reveiws on them or heard of anyone here in the States talking about them so i'll do my own field testing and see what they are all about.
I also got a new "proper" spod rod so it should be a fun year playing with spods for both short range and long range work...reason i bought both sizes.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Does anyone have any info. on the ProLogic Tri-Pod sold over on ACS ?
I know there was some talk about it over on the CAG forum, but does anyone in Ohio have any info.? I know a few that are looking at this pod and wanted some input on it.










The finest quality rod pod money can buy! 
- Compatible with Prologic Quick Release Connectors 
- Precision engineered stainless steel tubular construction 
- CNC machined aluminium fittings 
- Perfectly stable tripod design 
- Built to resist the elements 
- Very solid - does not wobble like other inferior pods 
- Includes a set of buzzbars 
- Packs down very quickly to only 60 cm long 
- Tilt angle and size adjustable in every conceivable way 
- Extendable length 70-114 cm long 
- Adjustable height 60-95 cm 
- Width 41 cm 
price $160

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

its a good price for that style of pod, IMO.. not sure how stable it will be if the rods are vertical tho... on the brighter note, its stainless and look pretty slick.. lol
i see that you can add more weights to help with stability now.. that may help..


----------



## BottomBouncer

I thought about that pod too, however I thought the NeSVic looked a bit more solid? It's twice the price though...


----------



## PAYARA

Its aluminum,no?....Anyway,if its just like the Magic pod,which
it appears to be,than yes,their will be stability problems in high
winds,and definately when the tips are up!I personally can not
see why these style pods are so popular?The Amiaud Peche
pods I can see,as they are heavy enough to stay put with
3-4 rods,heavy reels,with the tips up,ect.But I can't see how
this pod,or the Magic pod can even support 4 rods,heavy reels,
with tips up without some sort of 'out rigger',keeping the whole
thing from tipping backwards?Also fishing on concrete with these
pods has to be a nightmare?And seems nearly impossible to fish
tips up on a concrete surface?


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, no where in Ohio can you legaly fish 3 rods let alone 4 rods per angler...unless its YOUR private water...so the concern is not stability for such things..but thanks for the input anyways.
I was wanting input from someone thats seen this pod in person or knows someone that owns one...hands on experience. 
So far the ones over on CAG that have this pod give it praise....for 4 rods with tips skyward fishing at long range in extreme conditions, something else might be better, yes! But i dont think many here in Ohio need that type of set up.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

and now for something a little different..








first.. a review of the hanger by fox.. its the Butt Swinger.. very good gated system.. comes with 2 extra weight for different situations.. its been bleached by the UV rays since its been used alot..lol
another contraption next to it is my homemade baiting needle.. got the idea from one of the first guy i met at my first carp outing.. you know who you are.. its made from a knit picker, picked up from wally world at 94cents.. broke off the handle and stick the heated needle into a hot glue stick.. the other side i just did the same thing to a drill.. just for those hard baits..  it maybe an el cheapo needle, but i have this very needle since i started carpin'.. gone thru a few that i bought and this one still kickin'.. heck, i even left it at alum and downtown a couple of times, and i got it back..  
and now for my tackle box... don't laugh..








yup..its a tupperware container stuff full of bits and pieces i need for my fishin pleasure.. its going on its 3rd season this year.. but i may have to break out and get a new one now.. shes got some duct tape treatment on her ATM.. LOL
more stuff to come..


----------



## BottomBouncer

It would be a lot better with four legs.....


----------



## PAYARA

Scott-Agreed on ALL.But I was mainly refering to their popularity
in Europe!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Dude, you need to p/u that softbox we saw. That had everything needed....even alarm storage!!!!


----------



## RiverRat

AK, man you can tell by the faded color of the orange indicator just how much time its spend on the bank....WOW.
Good bit of info. though....keep it coming!!
Scott


----------



## crappielooker

also saw a perfect tackle bag i'm going to get next.. its even in olive green color, well padded lotsa pockets.. guess what its intended purpose is???


a baby's diaper bag.. good ole wally world at 5 AM.. almost picked it up today until i found out that the free stuff that comes with it was stolen from the inside..


----------



## RiverRat

No prob Greg, was mostly talking about applications for carpers here..i already know which pods get the "thumbs" up over seas.
Im not thinking of this pod for me....just others have asked me about it...ive already got pods to cover all my needs...well except one...i LOVE my Quattro pod, but it wont last a life-time, so im looking at ordering a Croc pod from ACS this coming week(they have them back in stock finally)...i will of course also order the Solar 4 rod SS buzz bars to go with it....but im leaning towards the "NEW Taper-Loc Buzzer Bars" that just came out, i'll get them from the UK though.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Ak- do you EVER sleep? lol


----------



## crappielooker

yeah..its seen the sun quite abit during its time on the bank i reckon..  
and BB.. dooood.. i dont need anymore of those boxes really.. i got them out the wazoo over here and still not using them.. now if they just sell the bag by itself, i might buy it..  and its $40..lol..
greg.. yes, i nap..


----------



## BottomBouncer

This is what get me by...

At the top you can see the cadillac of alarms...the copper clip-on bell!!! Below is a spod made by a fellow carper, some flourocarb, braid for hair rigs and some highly sought after eagle claw plain shank number 4's. 

And to the side the multi purpose med/light 7'6 St. Croix and Stradic 2500 spooled with 20lb. braid with 5' of 10lb. seaguar flourocarb, then we have two Baitrunner 4500's with a Nexave and a Berkeley PowerPole.


----------



## BottomBouncer

It would seem my miniature pictures just won't grow up....what am I doing wrong here?????

Let me try this...


----------



## RiverRat

BB, ya should of taken a few pics. this past year of your new cool rod holders, i think their slick as hell.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'll get 'em out tomorrow and take a couple shots...


----------



## BottomBouncer

What's the difference between a bivy and brollie? I thought a bivy was the open tent thing....I find myself confused once again...

Time to check out wacker....


----------



## RiverRat

Well hard to explain....there are many "types" of each.
Basically you have these..Bivvy(square shaped full tent), Brolly(3 sided bivvy), Oval(sets up like an umbrella) and Dome( dome shaped full tent).
I know the "Brits" will step in to correct me on this..lol.

Its confusing for us too....but the ONLY way i can tell you is to show you and let you deceide what the differences are....:

An Oval can simply be like this:








Or like this:








You can even get an "over wrap" seperatly to turn it into a bivvy..stay with me now..lol.

Typical Brolly:








But again, you can buy an "over wrap" (on some Brolly models)and turn it into a full blow Bivvy.

Now here is a Dome:








Pretty self explanitory to me.

Now a Bivvy:









Now you can buy all kinds of "add-ons" to some of these shelters like ground sheets, over-wraps and ever winter skins...if the shelter doesnt come with them or offers them as an add-on, some models dont.
So you can buy a Brolly or Oval and later on buy an over-wrap to turn it into a bivvy..so its like two shelters in one...also some bivvys like the Frontier i posted above can be turned into a brolly..confused yet..lol.

Or you can go this route and buy the X2 Eco shelter like Jake has..its like my Fox Evo Classic Brolly, but only runs about $50 from ACS.









I will be purchasing one myself..why? because it will fit easily in a back pack, my brolly will NOT..i want one for long walk in, over night, trips.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

think of brolly as an open shelter.. and bivvy as a tent, or an enclosed shelter.. 
umbrella=brolly.. only brits could come up with that..


----------



## BottomBouncer

What about PVA delivery methods? I want to try it this year, seems like those sinkers with the rubber o-ring would be the best/easiest way to get it out there...... How do you guys use it?


----------



## RiverRat

I think those sinkers w/ o-ring are OK for PVA bags, but the best PVA is the mesh PVA bags and tubes..IMO. I dont care much for the bags because you have to hassel with them too much, plus you have to poke holes in the bags so they sink better.

I just normally use the "method" and dont mess with PVA anyway.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I never thought about the hole poking thing....

I don't mean to jump from subject to subject, but RR, how long does it take to recieve gear from Specialist? Do you order it from UK or NY? I take it the NY store has everything you see on the UK site?

I like that Gardener spod, I think it's called the Rocket or something like that..


----------



## crappielooker

i got 1 of those gardner rocket spod coming with my bivvy.. its a great one.. i think craig(cypry) uses it..


----------



## PAYARA

AHH...the Gardner Pocket Rockets,ehh...well I own around 20
of them  (I know its more than enough,but I have my reasons)
In all sizes!These are by far my favorite spods.Light,compact,
and cast miles.The retrive is also not bad considering that there
are no holes in these spods.Excelent IMO. 



Scott-Why by the X2 Eco,don't you have a Evo-Classic?Its about
the best short session shelter around?Very mobile and light as well?
But anyway,I own an X2 Eco...Its not bad for $50...Only thing I do
not like about it is the built in groundsheet.Think theres any way it 
could be removed without loosing any stability,or could it even be 
set up without the groundsheet?


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, YES i have the Evo Classic..but folded down in its bag its 6" long, 4"-6" in dia.
So its NOT compact by any means.....the X2 eco will fit in a back pack or carry all easily. For areas where im not far from the truck or i can take my cart, the Evo Classic works great....but for long distances away from everything, i dont want to lug that shelter !!
First time i saw Jakes X2 eco, i knew i would get one, but yes that only bad thing ive seen with it is the ground sheet...but i think i'd cut it out anyway.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

What is the problem with the built in groundsheet guys? Because it gets covered in mud??


----------



## RiverRat

Naw that part is ok..only draw back is you cant lower the front like my Fox brolly..with the sewn in ground sheet you cant change the shape of the X2 at all. With my brolly you can stretch out the sides to fit a full size bedchair or get the front side down in heavy rains. I wish the ground sheet was a "clip-in" one like my brolly has is all.
But for the price, the X2 is the best buy ive seen anywhere on a brolly.
I think the lighter version Fox Stalker brolly runs just over $100..my heavy skin Classic is around $180, thats = to 3 X2 shelters.
Now will the X2 last as long as my Classic or take on nasty weather conditions as good..probably not, but at $50 a pop....its still a great deal.

I also like that new DAM umbrella that Wackerbaits has(8'5" across.) , but it still doesnt fold up as compact as the X2...it would only be quicker set-up and take down times.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Agreed,the Eco is excelent for a cheap wind break!Scott
you explained the exact downside of the swen in ground
sheet!I think Iam going to cut out the groundsheet of mine
and see what happens?I don't see why it wouldn't work?
The Eco also comes with a spare groundsheet/tarp so that 
could be used if needed.But personally I don't see a real 
need for a groundsheet on short stay shelter?


----------



## RiverRat

Your right Greg, it would be just like all the rest of the "brolly" style shelters without the ground sheet. I say with the pegs and such, it shouldnt effect the stability at all and would let you bend it shape it just like the Fox brollys.
Jake i talked about that samething when i saw his set up for the first time(FFF) and he said the ground shet was the only thing he didnt like..i told him to leave maybe a 8"-12" flap of the ground sheet on it like my Brolly has and it would be fine. Just split the left over flap at the corners like mine, to allow flexability when you want to stretch out the sides.

Like i said, i will be picking one up soon...and i plan to cut the ground sheet out on mine for sure.

Ground sheets are certainly nice for longer stays or in wet conditions....but not needed most of the time IMO.
Scott


----------



## PAYARA

One more thing about them.I was also looking for a way to possibly
rig ''storm caps'' to it in the front,like the Evo?Its not needed but
since we are talking about a little custom work here


----------



## RiverRat

I will have to look at Jakes, but i think you could fit storm pole adapters to them...as long as the X2's poles fit the dia. hole of the adapters...if they are to big you could just simply drill out a bigger dia. opening in the adapters....as most ive seen are plastic with steel inserts threads.

or you can buy brass ones from Wackerbaits..i bet ya anything they would work?









Yea storm poles would help make the shelter MUCH more stable in windy conditions for sure.
I recently purchased a pair of the Fox 48" storm poles for my Brolly and new bivvy(Frontier Classic)..plus they are the "chunky" Euro styles and fit my Quattro pod too....not that i think i would ever need them for my Quattro, but its good to know they will fit it too, if needed.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Are any buzz bars that much better than another? Reason why is because I'm gonna order the ACS SS megapod(when they are back in stock) and need to get some buzz bars for it. Just wondered if any style is better/worse???

Thanks guys.....


----------



## RiverRat

Well yes and no....
Stainless Steel is better than aluminum for strength and durability, but costs 2-3 times as much. The best Stainless Steel buzz bars are by far the Solar supreme stainless ones.
For that ACS mega pod..i'd just go with either the ACS stainless buzz bars or the Nash ones..IMO. 
As far as "style" of buzz bars, well with that ACS pod your limited to just regular buzz bars with the single screw in the middle..you cant use "goal post" style ones with it unless there the Fox ones, Buzz Bars, 3 Rod Fixed/Goal Post (pr)









Then you can use them with your pod or just bank sticks...but might not look "stylish" on a SS rod pod.

I just checked out the ACS sight and they have their own SS buzz bars that also work just like the Fox ones above, they would be my choice for sure, and at a good price:
https://www.americancarpsociety.com/store/product.php?productid=16201&cat=288&page=1

The Solar ones are they best..but very expensive compared to all the others.



Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

These sure look nice









Along with these


----------



## TimJC

Word on the CAG forum is that the Solar alarms have been discontinued.


----------



## BottomBouncer

The site I found them on made it sound like they are the latest, greatest, bestest thing.......


----------



## PAYARA

BB-They HAD high hopes I guess!But the word is they are gone!


Tim-Happy B-day man!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Check out these hangers...looks pretty cool. Stainless, interchangable weights.... Atleast someone could look like they know what they're doing


----------



## BottomBouncer

Check out this catapult. I'm sure some of you guys have seen it....but there are guys like me who don't know all that is out there...

It's aluminum....seems a bit more sturdy than the plastic versions everyone has...


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay....another cool item. This one is for transporting all those rods. You can get a cover for the ends of the rods.


----------



## crappielooker

the atomic catapults also have a catty that you can customize as well.. you can buy different post made from different kinds of material for different purpose.. cool stuff..


----------



## BottomBouncer

I can't see dropping all that green on a catapult...atleast not until I have everything else there is to have....


----------



## crappielooker

for a catapult like that, i can and would.. if it's like what i imagine..


----------



## BottomBouncer

I guess it wouldn't be too much.....about $35...then you have to have it shipped over.....might wanna buy some parts while you're at it. Could have over $100 wrapped up in a catapult.


----------



## PAYARA

You have to have a good catapult


----------



## RiverRat

BB, nice SS hangers in your post....those would look sweet on a SS pod for sure.

Also, for get the Atomic catapult....buy a Drennan groundbait caty and a Cygnet sniper wide frame particle catapult and be done with it, thats the only 2 that i use the most..no use for a single boilie pouch catapult.
You can buy either the green(med. range) or red(long range) elastic Drennan....the long range will shoot out to 60-70 yrds. and the Cygnet has one of the largest pouches ive seen yet and it comes with med. range green elastics..shoots particle very far.
Ive had both and have not had any issue with pouches ripping or anything...just replaced the bands is all....unlike MANY catapults that are on the market. Stay away from Fox when it comes to catapults...or if you do buy one, only buy the method catapult, but not the "swinghead" version.
I had a Fox large particle pouch catapult..the pouch ripped in 2 months, both Dave & Jake bought the smaller particle pouch..theirs ripped after only a few uses.

2 things Fox makes that i stay away from..Bivvy tables and catapults....everything else is good.

You can get the green groundbait caty by Drennan on the ACS web site..the Cygnet through Specialist in NY. 

Drennan:
http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/shop.php3?subcatid=50&offset=10

Cygnet:
http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/shop.php3?subcatid=50&offset=20

Ive got 2 new ones to try out coming in the mail right now(due any day) from Specialist..the Drennan softfeed groundbait catapult & Trev Thomlin mega groundbait catapult w/power arm...plus some spare elastic's for all my catapults.

You can get away with just ONE catapult..2 is better..i think i have like 5 already, add 2 more when my order comes...but i use catapults a LOT in my carp fishing.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

The Fox(although they do have longevity issues) are probably the 
best preforming pults out there!When everything is working properly.
I own several Dreenan pults and they are excelent I must say!I have 
had one of the GB cattys for over 2 1/2 yrs and haven't needed to 
change ellastic or a pouch YET!But I still love the Fox despite the 
problems


----------



## RiverRat

I bought my red Drennan GBC from AK, after he went in with other Ohio anglers on an order from the UK...i guess he didnt like how tough it was to pull back..lol ...ive loved it from day one and have had ZERO issues with it.

I just know from experience that the Fox ones break way to early..pouches rip and elastics wear out too quickly..plus i hate their wimpy elastics, that particle one i have with the yellow elastics cant shoot corn out for nothing, i prefer a heavier double walled elastic band!!
If you have'nt seen the Cygnet sniper wide frame in person, its BIG and shoots particles far..ive only replaced the bands on this one...and theres not stupid small parts to mess with or loose like the Fox ones, just simple and easy connections.

Greg i do remember lending my screwdriver out a few times to you and Brian C. at one of the EH events to keep fixing someones Fox swinghead catapult..lol.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Yeah,....definatly longevity issues  I ussually buy 2 or more
of the Fox 'pults at once!I ussually have 2 ready for buisness!
But,last fall one that was around a year old (had ellastic changed
2 times in that year!)practicly exploded!Really shreded my up
knuckles when it broke! ..Anyway,Iam down to one useable
Fox Swinghead (I prefer the Swinghead).Iam going to order
some more with in the next few days,hopefully!


----------



## RiverRat

OUCH...i could only imagine..GEEZ.
I did see Jake bust his knuckles a few times last year with his Fox catapult..made for a good lol anyway...(hey whay are friends for ya know).

Well i do remember when the Fox ones were the only ones we could get here...thank goodness there are more choices now a days.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

the reason why i sold the drennan catty to you is that i hate it.. i can get alot farther with my fox swinghead pults.. in fact, this past year its all i used.. for everything from particle to ball of groundbaits.. but the main reason i hate drennan catty is the way that you use them.. you can only use the pult in one direction only.. and that bend in the neck of the frame is a horrible design.. plus, their pouch squeeze the heck outta my groundbait balls too, unless its a golfball size.. lots of reasons to hate the stuff..  
the problems with the fox 'pults is with their materials they made the pouch with.. a couple of batches i bought was not long lasting.. the latest batch of the pouch is great.. i have been using the same pouch since last winter.. i bitched about the fox catapults all the time.. but in the end, its the catapult i ended up using..


----------



## TimJC

PAYARA said:


> BB-They HAD high hopes I guess!But the word is they are gone!
> 
> 
> Tim-Happy B-day man!


Thanks Greg and Ak for the birthday well wishes. It's been crazy around here lately. When am I going to find some time to fish


----------



## RiverRat

And i thank you for selling it to me...i LOVE it for shooting distance groundbaiting or close range...it works great!! I shoot groundbait and ground corn(mash balls) up to baseball size easily with it...i guess practice makes perfect  . I make my mixes pretty tough and they dont fly apart very easily, which i think is key to using it.

I dont see me ever buying another cheaply made Fox catapult anytime soon.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Here's my upcoming setup:




































Just waiting for ACS to get the pod in stock.....should be early March.


----------



## RiverRat

Looks like a good set up, should work out just right for you.
I hope they get it in for ya before the carp turn on..hehehe.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

Greg/All

Is that Eco shelter the same as the wind break I set up at West Branch...without the goofy colors?? If so they have one without the groundsheet in the Balzer Catalogue...also Scorpion Tackle will be stocking the Eco shelters at (I am told) a much better price than ACS...did you see the rig holders they are selling?? HALF the price of Wackers and its out of the SAME factory!!


----------



## PAYARA

Mark-Its just like the shelter you have,but larger and drab green
in color!

I also saw that rig bin.That is a great price!I wish the Scorpian site
would get up and running!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Any dates on those sites opening up? Ak mentioned another site/carp tackle dealer, I think it starts with an "R"? I've heard sometime in March. 

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## crappielooker

resistance tackle.. and its mid feb.. or so he said.. i'm waiting too..


----------



## PAYARA

Hey Ak,....Is Resistance being run by one of your old Ford Lake 
friends?.......Limey?


----------



## BottomBouncer

What manufacturers are these places going to carry?


----------



## crappielooker

yes greg..
BB.. i'm not sure.. all i care about is the quality and price of the stuff.. not the name really..


----------



## BottomBouncer




----------



## PAYARA

Yeah..BB......we had some fun discussing those before


----------



## BottomBouncer

When did I miss this? I think they are a bit overkill......probably couldn't cast as far as these will throw bait...


----------



## RiverRat

You can make one MUCH cheaper.....I was working on something simular that would fit onto my Amiaud Carpo pod base....it was for extreme long range baiting(150 yrds.+)....but i truthfully no longer need it, as there are much easier ways of baitiing up at extreme long range from shore(with little effort)....lol.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

:d :d NO JOKE!


----------



## RiverRat

Nope no joke at all.... 










Heres a video of it in action:
http://www.angling-technics.co.uk/boatdescriptions.htm

$636.12 delivered to your door......I'll let ya know how it works out in late March/Early April at Rayland Marina, Ohio river.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

Scott

You could have got a real boat for that much  ...have you checked out the frequency regulations? Brian told me he looked into getting one and was informed that the frequency used by british boats was illegal and you'll have cops crawling all over you the minute you use it...


----------



## RiverRat

Kernal, I have looked at all the major brands and talked to many baitboat users about all of them. Angling Technics comes the highest recommended for toughness , durability and reliability. I was warned to stay away from a lot of brands that were known for have LOTS of issues.
2nd, ive been into RC cars and trucks for around 20 yrs. first electric then gas(nitro)....i know the regs. and the ONLY boat Angling Technics put out with the illegal frequency is the Micro Cat with a 40 Mhz FM..the Pro Cat and Standard baitboats both come with 27 Mhz AM frequencys. But i will tell you you can EASILY change the frequency to what ever you want..Frequency krystals can be purchased for cheap at your local RC hobby shop, so that is NEVER been an issue with my decision.
My decision was based on QUALITY and cost....I would love to have the big Micro Cat, but the cost of the boat is $1k+, the Standard is $750...so the Procat was the best price...ALSO i didnt want to hassel with the 12v batterys that the Micro Cat and Standard boats come with..very expensive to replace and run times for both boats are only .."Running time (at max speed): 45 minutes ".
The Pro Cat runs off of Fast charging - high capacity NMH batterys, which is the exact SAME batterys our electric RC cars and trucks run off of . They even say the Pro Cat has a 2+ hours running time. I have 2 quick chargers for my electric RC's and they only take 15 mins to charge those batterys...i also have about 6 of these batterys already, so i will never worry about having a dead battery...plus my chargers plug into 110v outlets or hook up to 12v car batterys, for in the field use.

So you see i have done my homework on these boats for awhile and choose the best one for me and at $636.12 including shipping, its the best deal out there!!!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Also for got to add, i can easily upgrade the radio controllers and receivers and tripple the range of the ProCat(out to around 700+ yrds). I also hope to have my HumminBird SmartCast RF15 finished with its "upgrades" to increase its distance to 200 yrds+, then i can simply attatch it with a short piece of 100 lb test superline behind the ProCat..this thing is going to be bad azz on large rivers & lakes for carpin....should be on the water for test runs when the waters reach 50 degrees. 


Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott,is correct about all this tech jazz  The price of these 
Procats is unbeleiveable!However,the payload is what is putting 
me off of them somewhat,....but NOT completely


----------



## PAYARA

Scott-I want your real opinions on the SmartCast!Are they
really reliable and accurate?I have seen them several times 
but I have to say I wasn't very impressed,but Iam not going
to form a real judgement as I don't know THAT much about
them!


----------



## BottomBouncer

I've talked with the guys at Fisherman's and they've pretty much said that it hasn't really helped any of their customers catch more fish....

A bait boat out to 700 yards? You'd need a large conventional reel to hold that much line....I would look like you were in the surf/at the beach shark fishing  You could really get out to the big fish. 

Come to think of it.....say you had a 12'+ heavy action surf rod or a hatteras heaver type rod(10' heavy boat/conventional/surfish) with a smooth...say, avet on it spooled with 80lb. braid. load the bait boat with about 5oz. of lead and a LARGE chunk of shad and send it way out to the middle below a dam on the Ohio..... :F I wonder what might happen???????


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, the STOCK SmartCast is OK for short distances. I know in small creeks and rivers its been great for finding depth and structure....but range is the biggest draw back for sure.
Now i know a few CARP anglers in the USA that have also extended the range of them and say they can cast them out on Euro carp rods and have not had any issues even at 150 yrds+.
I just want mine to have a range of atleast 175-200 yrds is all. I will NOT be boating baits out past the 250 yrd range what so ever any way.
I do NOT use a SmartCast to find FISH...i use it to find fish HOLDING structure or depths. We've used ours to map out river spots on the Scioto r....we already know the fish are there, we just want to know the layout of the hole.

BB, there is a catfish charter that uses a large bait bait, with a trolling motor and 12 volt battery, as he guides from the BANK below a large dam out west. He says he regulally boats baits out 300 yrds to reach untouchable waters. Hes even been in the In-Fisherman Catfish In-Sider.
Heres his bait boat set up:
http://www.catfishin.net/damboat.html

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, also i will add i use the full size SmartCast model RF15.....i dont like them small wrist or rod models....i like the FULL screen ones.
Its just a little quicker than a marker rod for finding depth, but if you want to know exactly what the bottoms made of(ie gravel, silt, sand) then its wise to go back over a good looking spot with a marker rod set-up for sure.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Thanks for the info Scott.I have been reading up on them abit.
I don't ever think I would buy one,but you never know


----------



## TimJC

Scott, care to share the secrets of smartcast range improvement? I have seen some modifications on the web, but nothing that promises a range of 100+ yards.


----------



## RiverRat

Hi Tim,
Lets see if i can help you out.
I went the same route that Keith Thompson and a few others have done, so far its been very promising just extending the antena on the green transducer unit, i bet with this mod. alone i can reach 100 yrds, but with BOTH mods. the article says this.....
"The main criticism with the device is that it has only a short range of about 35yds but with some smart modification you can massively increase the range to about 175yds. "
So im going to get some better ideas from a few buddys of mine at Radio Shack and come up with a better longer range antena for the main unit. Im hopeing to get 200 yrds + with it when finished. The only reason for such poor short range with the smart casts is because of the very short compact antena...extending them longer increases their range.


Long Range SmartCast mods.
http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/printablearticle.asp?sp=&v=1&UAN=2856

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Its tempting to buy if I could increase the range.Thats one of the
main things I don't like about them is the range they are set for
right off the line.HummingBird should take notice!Or possibly
make them to order for those who require more range?


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, when i get mine set up how i want it, i'll hook up with ya this season and let ya put it through its paces..if you then like it and want to fix one up for you, i'll help you mod. it like mine..no problem at all. Once i get everything worked out with mine, it shouldnt take more than say 2-3 hrs. to complete the same mods. on another unit...im still in the trail stages and taking it slow..lol.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Cool dude!Sounds good to me


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay......thread has been a bit Sloooow.

I'd kinda like to know what purchases you guys have made that you wish you had not and which ones you couldn't live without??? 

What items or types of tackle would you say are an absolute must and which were junk or simply not necessary?


----------



## PAYARA

I haven't made alot of purchaces that I regret!I have made a
few that I wasn't too thrilled about,but I ussually end up liking
everything that I buy in time.I try too research things well 
enough before hand so that I haave a pretty good idea of
what Iam dealing with.


Things that are an absolute must for me,even though I may not
need them all the time,....are my Spod and Marker rods!

Another thing I couldn't do without is my stalking/float rod!


----------



## BottomBouncer

I thought I read this, that you can use empty caulking tubes and a caulk gun to make boilies with? Any one try this? Seems like it would work pretty well. Not quite as easy as just buying them though


----------



## TimJC

I don't think it'd make big boilies, though it might work.


----------



## BottomBouncer

if you cut the little pointy tube off close to the main tube... 15mm or so....if you use the large caulking tubes, maybe larger???


----------



## buckeye4lyfe

I recently bought a Horizon Pod, 2 12' 2.75TC Fox Warrior XT Rods, 2 TICA Abyss 9007 Reels, 2 Fox Microns, a catapult, and a couple of swingers. I have not had a chance to use anything yet but I will be out this weekend as long as it is not freezing.


----------



## crappielooker

heh heh B4L.. you ARE ready ain't ya??


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'd have a horizon pod now...... :S nevermind


----------



## tpet96

BB....you can use that method. It does work. Also something to consider. Boilies dont' have to be round. I've gotten into a habit now of just rolling sausages, then cutting "chunks" off and boiling those. The carp dont' mind. Outside of "aerodynamics" for long casting swims (125+yds), there really isn't a need for perfectly round boilies. As a matter of fact, some euro companies are starting to sell "corkers", or a tube shaped boilie rather than the round ones.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

buckeye4lyfe said:


> I recently bought a Horizon Pod, 2 12' 2.75TC Fox Warrior XT Rods, 2 TICA Abyss 9007 Reels, 2 Fox Microns, a catapult, and a couple of swingers. I have not had a chance to use anything yet but I will be out this weekend as long as it is not freezing.



Sounds like you are ready to go, there is nothing wrong with anything you have got. Hope to see you bankside and have fun with it, if you get chance hit one ot the fun outings this year listed here www.cagohio.net . Gives you a good chance to check out what everybody else is using and also gives you experience fishing side by side with a group of carpers, great practice for any tournaments you might be thinking about trying.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Anyone bought or heard any reports on the Fox EOS yet? I want to replace those junkers I have with something with a better reputation.


----------



## crappielooker

don't get it..


----------



## BottomBouncer

why not? It's either that or the Ultron X3


----------



## BottomBouncer

Not exactly carp gear, but it would be good for those overnighters with pickup trucks. I found tents that fit in the bed of your truck for about $170. Check out www.truckcandy.com

Better than a bivy...atleast when you can park next to your swim


----------



## crappielooker

ok.. after a few days of owning the worldwide pod, i can honestly say that i love it.. it packs into a small padded bag that would easily fit in my backpack.. pretty sturdy so far in the wind and such.. it is probably the last pod i'll ever buy.. since it cost an arm and a leg..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Dude, I couldn't believe it fit into such a small case. That is PERFECT for long walk-in type swims. PM the info about that sod pod.


----------



## TimJC

I have pod envy. Can you leave the alarms on the buzzer bar in that bag? You need to take some pictures of it in the bag.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Dude....have you seen it? Most women have purses larger than this pod case....


----------



## TimJC

Seen it? I was there when he put it together on Friday. I oohed and ahhed a lot. It is definitely an awesome, versatile, piece of kit. I took the picture of it on Saturday morning 

I am seriously considering a new pod after looking at that. I'd be hard pressed to pass up a horizon for the money. What exactly is the difference between the horizon and the sky? Why am I even asking since I fish with banksticks where ever I can?


----------



## crappielooker

horizon is pretty much a strip down/smaller version of the sky pod.. with the sky pod you can adjust the angle of the uprights to suit the angle your rods are in.. it also comes with 2 longer legs to raise the tips up.. and all fits into a padded bag thats included.. while the horizon comes with none of those..
with the $$ you saved, you can easily outfit it to the max.. some washers to help fit the normal banksticks onto the pod to raise up the rod tips.., a case from paul and you're set..


----------



## tpet96

Ak....once you convert the Horizon....it will reach the same height as the Sky......angle wise. Somebody did this for the St. Larry. Might have been Bob?!?


----------



## crappielooker

yeah.. i know.. lol he called me before he went to st larry to tell me about it.. i went and got the washers after i talked to him.. still havn't used them to this day.. lol


----------



## TimJC

You guys talking about this?
So the horizon would work in just about any situation the sky pod would? That's basically what I wanted to know. So it wouldn't be worth spending twice as much for the bag and extra legs?


----------



## crappielooker

yeah, the horizon will do what the sky pod could..


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Works great Tim. Your reference talks about cutting the long threads of the pod as they are too long for a set of banksticks...I didn't do this...just spent 50 cents for 10 washers at the hardware store...5 each side. Also...the back legs work just fine as are without the modification shown in your reference...although the modification shown does bear looking into for times of soft ground. Also like you....most of the time I just use banksticks


----------



## crappielooker

the new Fox TB1 spod.. in short, get yerself 1..
its a great spod.. cast great and stay straight in flight.. retrieving it back is not a chore, almost/better than the korda skyliner spod.. comes with 2 sleeves insert for smaller/wet particle.. 3 color interchangable nose cones..


----------



## TimJC

crappielooker said:


> the new Fox TB1 spod.. in short, get yerself 1..
> its a great spod.. cast great and stay straight in flight.. retrieving it back is not a chore, almost/better than the korda skyliner spod.. comes with 2 sleeves insert for smaller/wet particle.. 3 color interchangable nose cones..


I used both of Ak's spods last weekend and the Fox one is a night and day difference retrieving compared to the Korda.


----------



## The Kernel

TimJC said:


> I used both of Ak's spods last weekend and the Fox one is a night and day difference retrieving compared to the Korda.



I'm not sure if thats possible???....my skyliner comes up to the surface and I skim it across the top at high speed....it couldn't be any better on the retrieve????

You guys like to crank it back full of water or what??


----------



## TimJC

The Kernel said:


> I'm not sure if thats possible???....my skyliner comes up to the surface and I skim it across the top at high speed....it couldn't be any better on the retrieve????
> 
> You guys like to crank it back full of water or what??


The new Fox spods are improved versions of the Skyliner. I noticed that the Skyliner doesn't skim immediately where the Fox TB1 does. They are both very good spods, and the Korda may be more durable.


----------



## peple of the perch

i cant believe the # of replies


----------



## crappielooker

mark.. dood.. i got both of these spods and would have to say, i reeally really love the new fox spod.. if you think korda spod is the shiznitz, i'll let you try my fox and you'll see.. surely you will buy one too..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay, so I have the pod, alarms, rods and all that kinda stuff.....the basics. I thought about getting a pair of nicer rods/reels.....but what's the point? Anything I'd be doing I can cover with the pair I have now. So, my question is: what would be the next best large purchase, say $150+? Shelter? Remote alarms?(don't see a need, I'm never too far away...unless you guys can think of another reason I'd need them). 

Are the nicer rod carriers worth the higher price? What about the big money shelters? I considered a shorter set of rods, like the jungle sticks for those areas that take a bit of walking. 

What do you guys think are the extra items that are worth spending a little extra $$$?


----------



## DaleM

Bottom, not sure if your interested but I have a 9x9 tent (umbrella type) that I'll sell for $35.00. takes about 5 minutes to put up and there are no stakes needed. Not the carp huts you guys have but would be just as effective for a lot cheaper.


----------



## steelhead1

DaleM said:


> Bottom, not sure if your interested but I have a 9x9 tent (umbrella type) that I'll sell for $35.00. takes about 5 minutes to put up and there are no stakes needed. Not the carp huts you guys have but would be just as effective for a lot cheaper.


Dale the half shelters can be set uo bank side in any state park, where tents may not be.

I go with the mid range shelter.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Can you post a picture? Sure sounds good. Thanks for the offer


----------



## DaleM

It's the green and white one on the right. second tent.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

BB, I got the X2 evo shelter from ACS and I like it alot. It cost $50 and is very portable. It has poles like a tent so its able to be packed into to anywhere. It is a great short session or warmer weather long session shelter and for $50 its heard to beat. I will have it set up at Rayland if ya wanna check it out.

Jake


----------



## TimJC

This is my new Fox Horizon Pod. I Bought two 36" Fox Storm Poles to make it possible to point the rods vertical. No washers were needed to attach the storm poles. The pod can be collapsed with the 36" storm poles attached and they only stick out past the end of the pod about 2 inches. The pod is a bit heavy, compared to my frontier pod, but it is still managable.










See, no washers:


----------



## BottomBouncer

So......what new gear have you guys bought this summer? I haven't bought anything since june.


----------



## TimJC

My most recent purchases have been the new fox spods (TB1 and TB2), and the fox horizon marker float. The spods are awesome, but the I wish the marker was a bit more bouyant. I might get the weed marker soon if I still don't like the horizon.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Any of you guys use cortland braided lines? I have a bulk spool of MuskyMaster 36lb. line in black and was thinking of trying it on one of my rigs.


----------



## crappielooker

bring it next time we fish together dood.. it might be good for hooklength material..


----------



## BottomBouncer

It's a bit thick for that... I does not have the real thin diameter like powerpro but not the thickness of mono.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I just popped in the missouri bait works carp cd into my computer a few days ago. It has a lot of good info on it, especially for guys just getting into carpin'. It goes through rigs, equipment, bait, etc. and shows how to set it all up too.


----------



## treefisherman94

for carp I use a zepco 6...somthing?? I fish about a foot from the bottom, normal old fashin hook, cheap..fun and carp put up a good fight to!!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Just went back and read through the original posts that got this sticky started....things change a bit in two years. I went from being clueless...to still being clueless but with a ton more carp gear  Many of those items I had my mind set on that I have since learned why/why not to use them.


----------



## coyote69

Yea Ryan , this is still one of the longest threads ever on the ole OGF , we put a LOT of time into it...sadly everyone has vacated this forum....see ya on the Ohio Carp Crew forum.


----------



## coyote69

My kit has changed a bit over the last few years...here is the new list - 

So far my kit consists of this , Rods - 27 total
two 9' Chub Outcast Stalkers - 2.25TC (Winter rods)
one 11' Daiwa Strikeforce X - 1.75TC (float/stalking set up
one 11' Cabelas Predator - 1.75TC (float/stalking set up)
two 11' Cabelas Predator's - 2.25TC 
two 12' Fox Rangemaster I's - 2.50TC 
two 12' Fox Rangemaster I's - 2.75TC 
two 12' Shimano Technium's - 2.50TC
two 12' Shimano Tribal AR's - 2.75TC 
two 12' Shimano Tribal LC's - 3.00TC 
four 13' Shimano Technium's - 3.00TC
three 13' Prologic XLNT's - 3.50TC
two 12' St. Croix Avid Carp rods
two 13' Shimano Tribal Long Cast 3.50TC (just ordered, new 2011 model)

Reels - 25 total
one Shimano 3500A
three Shimano 3500B's
five Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast's
five Shimano Thunnus 6000F's
two Daiwa 5500 Emblem Z's
three Daiwa 5500 Emblem S's 
two Bass Pro Offshore Angler SF5500's 
two Daiwa Tournament Linear X 5500
one Shimano Ultegra 10000XT
one Daiwa Grand Wave 5000BR
one Daiwa Spotsmatic X 5000BR
two Shimano Tribal 5500 XTA

Alarms -
two Delkim Txi's - both blue
one Delkim RX plus pro Receiver
two Delkim Standard Plus - both blue
two Delkim EV's - 1 green, 1 yellow
two Solar v8i's
three Solar v10i's w/ receiver and led torch.
two Fox SX digital - both blue

Pods -
Solar Croc pod
Solar Globetrotter pod
Fox Eclipse pod
Fox Quattro pod
D.A.M. H-pod


Luggage -
Fox Evo bigfoot pouch
Fox Evo bivvy peg tube (12")
Fox Evo marker/spod tube
Fox Evo lead and bits bag
Fox Evo glug case (2x)
Fox Evo big pit reel case (2x)
Fox Evo digital camera bag
Fox Evo expander bucket
Fox Evo rig wallet
Fox Evo rover rucksack
Fox Evo boilie bag
Fox Evo boilie bum bag
Fox Evo compact carryall
Fox Evo large carryall
Fox Evo large barrow bag
Fox Evo hooklink pouch
Fox Evo method bowl set
Fox Evo mini hookbait carryall
Fox Evo euro hookbait carryall
Fox Evo spool case
Fox Evo 4 rod Quiver
Fox Evo compact ruck box
Fox ruck box (90L)

Shelters -
Fox Evoultion brolly
Fox Oval X
Chub Vizor 1 bivvy

Goodies-
Fox Evo bedchair
Fox Evo recliner chair
Fox Ultra bedchair
Fox bigfeet (mudfeet)
DAM recliner chair
Fox bivvy table
CPI Reels on Wheels Sr. cart w/ liner
CPI cart carrier for 2" receiver hitch
Euro Viper baitboat



Not bad for a carp collection......sadly the over $8k I have wrapped up in carp gear is not all....Im still a multi-species anglers and have kayaks to a full range(24 rods and reels) of St. Croix rods from ultra light to surf rods. Fishing is not a hobby for some , its a way of life.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Man, that was a fast seven years!


----------



## crappielooker

Yup!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule

Coyote

Your equipment list looks as bad as mine! Where are you fishing?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tribal Carper

Well the "carp tackle" inventory has changed a bit since this thread originally was started......the new one looks like this :

Carp Rods - 44 total

two 9' Chub Outcast Stalkers - 2.25TC 
two 9' Fox Stalker - 2.75TC - Full cork handles
two 9' Shimano Tribal Stalkers - 3.00TC
one 11' Daiwa Strikeforce X - 1.75TC 
two 11' Cabelas Predator's - 2.25TC 
one 12' Fox Stalker - 1.50TC float rod - Full cork handle
two 12' Fox Stalker - 2.25TC - Full cork handles
two 12' Fox Rangemaster I's - 2.50TC 
two 12' Shimano Technium's - 2.50TC
two 12' Fox Rangemaster I's - 2.75TC
two 12' Shimano Forcemaster 2.75TC
two 12' Shimano Tribal AR's - 2.75TC 
three 12' Saxon - 2.75TC
two 12' Shimano Tribal LC's - 3.00TC
four 12' Shimano Technium's - 3.00TC
two 12' St. Croix Avid Carp - 3.50TC - Full cork handles w/ 50mm butt rings
two 12' Resistance Tackle Baitcasting rods - 3.50TC (coming Spring 2013)
four 13' Shimano Technium's - 3.00TC
two 13' Shimano Tribal Carp - 3.50TC w/ 50mm butt rings

one 12'6" Shimano Tribal Intensity spod rod - 5.50TC w/50mm butt ring
one 12' Shimano Alivio BX spod rod - 5.5TC
one 12' Shimano Alivio CX marker rod - 3.00TC

Carp Reels - 35 total

one DAM Quick Finessa 740 (1 spare spool)
one Shimano 3500A
four Shimano 3500B's
six Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast's (4 spare spools)
three Shimano Thunnus 6000F's (3 spare spools)
two Daiwa 5500 Emblem Z's (2 spare spools
three Daiwa 5500 Emblem S's 
three Daiwa Tournament Linear X 5500BR's (3 spare spools)
one Shimano Ultegra 10000XT (spod reel - LC spool upgrade)
three Shimano Ultegra 10000 XSA's (3 spare 6000 spools)
three Shimano Ultegra 14000 XSB's (3 spare 10000 spools)
two Daiwa Grand Wave 5000BR (1 spare spool)
one Daiwa Spotsmatic X 5000BR
two Shimano Tribal camo 5500 XTA's (2 spare spools)

Alarms/Indicators -

two Delkim Txi's - both blue
one Delkim RX plus pro Receiver
two Delkim Standard Plus - both blue
two Delkim Classic Standard Plus - Red/Green
four Delkim EV's - Red x2 , green , yellow
two Solar ALM v8i's
three Solar ALM v10i's w/ receiver and led torch
two Wychwood Signature alarms (blue led)
Delkim D-lock (9x)
Delkim Duo-Carb (6x)
Delkim Safe-D snag bars (4 pairs)
Delkim Nitelite Pro's (blue x4)(red x2))
Solar stainless hockey sticks
Solar stainless chunky chain w/ stainless ends
Solar Stainless Adjustable Line Clip 
Solar Stainless Hanger Ball Line CLip 
Solar Stainless Fluoro End Cap Kit (2x)
Solar Recoil hangers (2x)
Korda Stow indicators complete kit (2 green / 2 blue)
Korda Stow Indicator cases (2 rod x2)
Korda Stow bars (2x)
Fox Black Label "SLIK" indicators - full set of 3

Pods -

Solar Croc pod
Solar Globetrotter pod
Fox Sky pod
Fox Eclipse pod
Fox Quattro Gen2 pod 
Fox Quattro Gen1 pod
D.A.M. H-pod

Luggage -

Fox Evo bigfoot pouch
Fox Evo bivvy peg tube (12")
Fox Evo marker/spod tube
Fox Evo lead and bits bag
Fox Evo glug case (2x)
Fox Evo big pit reel case (2x)
Fox Evo digital camera bag
Fox Evo expander bucket
Fox Evo rig wallet
Fox Evo rover rucksack
Fox Evo boilie bag
Fox Evo boilie bum bag
Fox Evo compact carryall
Fox Evo large carryall
Fox Evo large barrow bag
Fox Evo hooklink pouch
Fox Evo method bowl set
Fox Evo mini hookbait carryall
Fox Evo euro hookbait carryall
Fox Evo spool case
Fox Evo 4 rod Quiver
Fox ruck box (90L)
Fox Eclipse pod carryall
Fox 13' FX rod holdall 

Shimano Tribal Luggage -

Shimano Tribal tackle station
Shimano Tribal Accessory bags - Large 2x and Small 2x
Shimano Tribal EV method bowl
Shimano Tribal lite baitrunner pouch (4x)
Shimano Tribal splash mat (2x)
Shimano Tribal net float
Shimano Tribal ultra light 3-5 rod sling
Shimano Tribal quiver
Shimano Tribal rod sleeves - 13' (x2)
Shimano Tribal net stink bag 
Shimano Tribal buzzbar bag
Shimano Tribal barrow bag
Shimano Tribal stalking mat
Shimano Tribal rucksack
Shimano Tribal baiting pouch
Shimano Tribal session bag (2x)

Shelters - 


Fox Warrior Oval 60" system
Fox Evoultion brolly
Fox Oval X
Chub Vizor 1 bivvy
Daiwa Mission Overnighter wrap 

Goodies - 

Fox Evo bedchair
Fox Evo recliner chair
Daiwa Infinity Overnighter bedchair
Fox bigfeet (mudfeet)
DAM recliner chair
Sensas Session Chair
Daiwa Infinity Freeloader barrow
Fox bivvy table
CPI Reels on Wheels Sr. cart w/ liner
CPI cart carrier for 2" receiver hitch
Euro Viper baitboat w/carry bag , charger and 4 batterys


If your carp tackle list looks like mine.....we need to hook up...lol.

I mostly fish the river (Central Ohio) , only venturing to lakes if the rivers blown out from rain.....or certain times of the year theres a certain lake I love to fish for mirrors.


----------



## crappielooker

Damn... When will your shop be open dude? lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker

Still using my same old stuff... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tribal Carper

Well AK old buddy when I do open up the carp tackle shop , you better come over to the Grand Opening...lmao...we miss fishing with ya bro and I know there are lots of carp that miss you too from central Ohio.


----------



## CarpRule

Peasant European carp fishing 

Non aliter capere pisces dimittam!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Wow! Just saw a daiwa basia on basspro!!! 

I just read back through a few pages... None of the old regulars are on here anymore. I haven't been on cag in forever. For the longest time I couldn't figure out why the original guys took off.


----------



## CarpRule

Anyone have a pod they want to sell?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer

If you buy new or used, I would find a Fox Horizon. I owned several pods from off brand cheapo's to high end stainless. The Horizon(Crappielooker's old pod) had to be the most versatile of all.


----------



## crappielooker

BottomBouncer said:


> If you buy new or used, I would find a Fox Horizon. I owned several pods from off brand cheapo's to high end stainless. The Horizon(Crappielooker's old pod) had to be the most versatile of all.


She still ticking and keeps on kicking? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer

crappielooker said:


> She still ticking and keeps on kicking?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A guy from cag bought it a few years ago. I had a case for it and everything. It was fine when it left my house. He claimed the shipping box had no damage, but the pod was broken???
I read in one of his prior posts that he just so happened to have been looking for a Horizon because his was broken. I think he was going to try and pass his broken one off for the one I sold him and try to get FedEx to pay the bill. He conveniently did not have the box it was shipped in...


----------



## crappielooker

BottomBouncer said:


> A guy from cag bought it a few years ago. I had a case for it and everything. It was fine when it left my house. He claimed the shipping box had no damage, but the pod was broken???
> I read in one of his prior posts that he just so happened to have been looking for a Horizon because his was broken. I think he was going to try and pass his broken one off for the one I sold him and try to get FedEx to pay the bill. He conveniently did not have the box it was shipped in...


Ahhh, I see... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## darkseid69

right right man


----------



## BottomBouncer

BottomBouncer said:


> Well, it doesn't need to be posted as a "sticky"......just keep the thread alive and it will stay at the top
> 
> To get it started, I'd like everyone's take on alarms...
> 
> This is one of a few areas I'm not completely decided on... I was thinking of the Fox MX, then I saw these pretty cool Nash alarms....real simple looking...just throw a little switch.
> 
> What are some pros and cons of the alarms you guys have used?
> 
> Anyone else with some info on their equipment.......post it...good, bad or otherwise....
> 
> I looked up that Nash alarm, the SS Solid State....what would $99 uk be here? How about the Fox Ultron X5?


Sixteen years ago. 

Things sure have changed. I still have all of my carp gear. However, it just collects dust down here in Florida. Only grassers in the St Pete area, or most of Florida for that matter. 

What is the lastest, greatest carp gear?


----------

